# Dark order enough with the -1 already.



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

Now don't get me wrong I loved the tribute segment with MJF and I can't understand what that kids is going through. But... I don't need to see him as a reoccurring presence on AEW tv. There are so many wrestlers who because of AEW only having two hours on tv and two + on YouTube can't get tv time but we opening a professional wrestling show on network tv with his birthday party. He's now on Dark and on freaking commentary??! Claiming now he's the leader of the Dark Order supposedly It was cute at first but now it's getting to be too much. Fucking cringe and channel changing. I'm afraid they're gonna keep going with this. Bad idea. Is it just me


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is negative one a full time character now on TV?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

30yearfan said:


> Now don't get me wrong I loved the tribute segment with MJF and I can't understand what that kids is going through. But... I don't need to see him as a reoccurring presence on AEW tv. There are so many wrestlers who because of AEW only having two hours on tv and two + on YouTube can't get tv time but we opening a professional wrestling show on network tv with his birthday party. He's now on Dark and on freaking commentary??! Claiming now he's the leader of the Dark Order supposedly It was cute at first but now it's getting to be too much. Fucking cringe and channel changing. I'm afraid they're gonna keep going with this. Bad idea. Is it just me


I’m actually with you on this if they start making him a regular on television. I didn’t have a problem with the birthday segment, but they should absolutely leave it at that. And if they actually go as far as having him lead the Dark Order.... I just.... wow.


----------



## Mike E (Feb 7, 2020)

I honestly don't see the issue with having the kid make a cameo on the episodes. However I may be in the minority, I feel like what AEW are doing for the family is admirable. The kid is having a good time, so I feel like giving him 3 minutes of my time won't hurt me too much in the long run.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

so the dark order are now nerdy faces ? went from nerdy pretend heels. who came up with this group, thats what i wanna know.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Tbf to them that was filmed last week with the Dynamite stuff. But after this he should be gone. Fuck that kid lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Mike E said:


> I honestly don't see the issue with having the kid make a cameo on the episodes. However I may be in the minority, I feel like what AEW are doing for the family is admirable. The kid is having a good time, so I feel like giving him 3 minutes of my time won't hurt me too much in the long run.


The problem is they can be nice without having him all over their shows. He got a Dynamite dark moment, 2 Dynamite appearances, 2 dark appearances, and who knows how many BTE segments. 

Only the tribute show really made sense and maybe the Kenny thing. 

How about give him a trust fund, set up a charity for however Brodie died, and then moving the fuck on from him on TV. His dad died that sucks, I don't care about him enough to want to see him tho.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

If the kid could act, I think it would be interesting to have him the head of the Dark Order. I don't recall ever seeing a kid having a real prominent role on a wrestling program. Get him some acting lessons and he can turn into an evil kid leader.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm seriously gonna stop watching this show live if they keep it up with having this child on the show every week. And now i hear he was on Dark on commentary and saying he's the new leader of Dark Order? Man....i swear if they start having him on the show every week going forward i'm done wasting time on this show live, i'll check it out online after its over so i can skip this dumb shit but i'm done watching this over NXT if they're gonna have a small child regularly on the show as a fucking character and leading one of the stables on the show.

His dad died and that sucks, but my god they've done more than enough for this kid at this point, lets move on already ffs. I mean whats the deal? if anymore wrestlers on the roster die are they gonna give their kids a contract and put them on the show as an on screen character? I mean they pretty much have to if they're gonna keep it up with Brodie's kid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Get someone to powerbomb him off TV until he's 18 please.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm seriously gonna stop watching this show live if they keep it up with having this child on the show every week. And now i hear he was on Dark on commentary and saying he's the new leader of Dark Order? Man....i swear if they start having him on the show every week going forward i'm done wasting time on this show live, i'll check it out online after its over so i can skip this dumb shit but i'm done watching this over NXT if they're gonna have a small child regularly on the show as a fucking character and leading one of the stables on the show.
> 
> His dad died and that sucks, but my god they've done more than enough for this kid at this point, lets move on already ffs. I mean whats the deal? if anymore wrestlers on the roster die are they gonna give their kids a contract and put them on the show as an on screen character? I mean they pretty much have to if they're gonna keep it up with Brodie's kid.


Dark Order has a multi man tag match tomorrow night so you just know the kid will be there with them again and will do something interactive. So just get ready.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck that kid lol


Dude.... Get help. Professional Help.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> Dude.... Get help. Professional Help.


I'm good stop being phony and pretending you care to see this kid you didn't even know existed until his dad got sick.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm seriously gonna stop watching this show live if they keep it up with having this child on the show every week.


Is that a promise?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I'm good stop being phony and pretending you care to see this kid you didn't even know existed until his dad got sick.


I'm not "phony"? Just not being a dickhead about a kid who's dad just died taking up 10 minutes on my scripted comic book fighting show. "Fuck that kid lol" seriously? you're gonna try talk smack after saying that about a kid who's dad just died? Get help. Please. It's a kids show. You are an adult.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> so the dark order are now nerdy faces ? went from nerdy pretend heels. who came up with this group, thats what i wanna know.


The Bucks. The Villain Marty Scurll was intended to be the leader before ROH paid him a small fortune to re-sign.


As for Brodie's kid I'm fine with him appearing with the Dark Order and doing bits - I'd be a curmudgeon if I wasn't. It's not like he's winning the tag belts against Sheamus and Cesaro.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> I'm not "phony"? Just not being a dickhead about a kid who's dad just died taking up 10 minutes on my scripted comic book fighting show. "Fuck that kid lol" seriously? you're gonna try talk smack after saying that about a kid who's dad just died? Get help. Please. It's a kids show. You are an adult.


Yes, you're phony. I don't care about Brodie Lee's son, therefore I don't want him on my screen. His dad dying doesn't make me want to see him. Sucks he lost his father, but that has nothing to do with my entertainment. They want to be nice, keep him backstage. 

Also how do you not know "Fuck them kids" is a meme do y'all go outside of the wrestling bubble for fucks sake lol. But no seriously keep him off TV, I don't care about him.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm seriously gonna stop watching this show live if they keep it up with having this child on the show every week.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Its crazy there are people who happily endure this trash and even go out of their way to defend it. Do you honestly enjoy seeing this?


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Yes, you're phony. I don't care about Brodie Lee's son, therefore I don't want him on my screen. His dad dying doesn't make me want to see him. Sucks he lost his father, but that has nothing to do with my entertainment. They want to be nice, keep him backstage.
> 
> Also how do you not know "Fuck them kids" is a meme do y'all go outside of the wrestling bubble for fucks sake lol. But no seriously keep him off TV, I don't care about him.


I'm gonna give you a life tip you may or may not have learned because part of me believes that you probably do have some form of mental illness. You don't have to know someone to FEEL BAD for them when someone dies. Especially when it's a child. Children tend to take death harder than adults. So what most Grown-ups do is they try to make the child feel better, EVEN IF it cuts a few minutes into your live action cartoon, because that's what Adults do. Also most Adults don't say "Fuck that kid lol" when talking about a child who just had his father die. So the next time you are watching your live action cartoon, and the other adults that are running it want to throw a kid a bone, just suck it up buttercup. Put on your big boy pants and I promise you will live through it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> I'm gonna give you a life tip you may or may not have learned because part of me believes that you probably do have some form of mental illness. You don't have to know someone to FEEL BAD for them when someone dies. Especially when it's a child. Children tend to take death harder than adults. So what most Grown-ups do is they try to make the child feel better, EVEN IF it cuts a few minutes into your live action cartoon, because that's what Adults do. Also most Adults don't say "Fuck that kid lol" when talking about a child who just had his father die. So the next time you are watching your live action cartoon, and the other adults that are running it want to throw a kid a bone, just suck it up buttercup. Put on your big boy pants and I promise you will live through it


Let me give you a life tip, when a child's father dies. Don't parade them on TV and YouTube as some "just making him feel better" act. He's on TV he's open to criticism. He's not interesting because his dad died. I can feel bad his dad died, and still say fuck that kid when it comes to him being on TV. Imagine if your stupid ass logic was used elsewhere in entertainment. "hey Kobe just died, so we're going to let his surviving daughters get a couple games in".


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> I can feel bad his dad died, and still say fuck that kid


Last time. Get some professional help. goodbye.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

Are we actually having this topic? He’s only been in like 2 segments on TV, one for his dad’s tribute show and the other for his birthday, what’s the big deal?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jnewt said:


> Last time. Get some professional help. goodbye.


Stop, being a phony fuck


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Are we actually having this topic? He’s only been in like 2 segments on TV, one for his dad’s tribute show and the other for his birthday, what’s the big deal?


Because who gives a fuck about Brodie Lee Jr as an on screen character and wants to see him? Outside of the tribute show why the fuck is he on TV. They barely got time for an entire women's division yet they find time to wheel out the kid for at least 2 Dynamite and 2 Dark segments. 3 which saw him interacting with wrestlers. Who's trying to see this?


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> Are we actually having this topic? He’s only been in like 2 segments on TV, one for his dad’s tribute show and the other for his birthday, what’s the big deal?


thats one too many already and apparently they arent done with him yet. Not everybody wants to sit back and pretend this is cool just because we feel bad for brodie lee


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> Is that a promise?


Well seeing as AEW is in your user name i assume you just follow everything they do blindly and never disagree with anything they do, me personally i don't brand myself with one company's name and blindly love everything they do, i call bullshit when i see it in WWE, NXT, and AEW. 

And yeah its indeed a promise, as any self respecting wrestling fan should do, i'm not watching a show that has a child on it walking around essentially playing wrestler like he would in his bedroom on national tv in a major company, cutting promos, hitting people on the roster with weapons and them selling for him. Sure blind AEW marks will watch it and take up for it, but thats why they're blind AEW marks they can't see whats actually infront of them.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

AthleticGirth said:


> It's not like he's winning the tag belts against Sheamus and Cesaro.


Oh God. Now I got horrible flashbacks of that. I felt so bad for Sheamaus and Cesaro when that happened. They deserved better. 

As for -1 It's honestly not an issue for me. I mean wasn't he given a contract/Still using Brodie's contract to support his family? So I mean of course they're going to use him. Why the fuck not? I mean he's not really in the way of anything and it's a nice thing to do so it's not really a problem to me.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m not angry at the kid or anything, and I’m sure people really did love Brodie, but it is starting to feel exploitative and uncomfortable.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

SAMCRO said:


> And yeah its indeed a promise


That’s all I needed to know. I wasn’t looking for a dissertation.

Signed,

Happy AEW mark.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

I thought he was actually quite fun doing commentary on Dark this week.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now with what him and his family are going through


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I would like to remind people of something I once heard from someone very wise: “Being on TV isn’t healthy.” They weren’t speaking without experience. 

The idea that this is altruism is pretty thin to me. They’re marketing this kid. I hope the kid doesn’t eventually get bullied or develop issues because of this exposure.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ha ha I love it. -1 is awesome. He’d make a great leader. Go AEW. Those that don’t like it, AEW is doing just fine. You don’t need to watch it. See ya!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

alex0816 said:


> a kid who's father just passed away getting less then 10 minutes of total time on a few dynamite shows is a terrible thing now. making the kid be happy in a difficult time is bad now. WF never changes. Jesus Christ could resurrect on a wrestling show today and people would complain he's taking up a spotlight. let the kid have some fun times right now with what him and his family are going through


Are you gonna be able to say "Just passed away" when the kid is still on the show a year from now taking up time on the show? Cause i don't see this kid going anywhere and there comes a point where you've done enough. Besides the kid could have plenty of fun backstage, he doesn't need to be on tv every week to feel better about his dad dying.

Yeah we've sure come along way from Tony Khan lying his ass off about presenting a real sports based feel to the show, now we got them parading a kid around letting him pretend to be a wrestler on the show and people selling for him.

And just wait till they put a belt on the kid which i can easily see them doing, he'll team up with 10 and they'll win the fucking tag belts, but that wont be enough most of you in here will still try and defend it, "The kids dad died like a year ago whats it gonna hurt letting the kid have a title for a while to make him feel good?". 

Thats the thing most of you don't get, the kid aint going anywhere, and they will for sure do something stupid like i just said, me and most others in this thread can see that.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

SAMCRO said:


> Thats the thing most of you don't get, the kid aint going anywhere, and they will for sure do something stupid like i just said, me and most others in this thread can see that.


You and others that agree with you are seeing what you WANT to see. That's all this is.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Ha ha I love it. -1 is awesome. He’d make a great leader. Go AEW. Those that don’t like it, AEW is doing just fine. You don’t need to watch it. See ya!


He’d make a great leader? He’s 8 fucking years old. Are you kidding me? I disagree with most of the critics on here a lot of the time, but it’s statements like this that give them fuel.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Are you gonna be able to say "Just passed away" when the kid is still on the show a year from now taking up time on the show? Cause i don't see this kid going anywhere and there comes a point where you've done enough. Besides the kid could have plenty of fun backstage, he doesn't need to be on tv every week to feel better about his dad dying.
> 
> Yeah we've sure come along way from Tony Khan lying his ass off about presenting a real sports based feel to the show, now we got them parading a kid around letting him pretend to be a wrestler on the show and people selling for him.
> 
> ...


He's been on *TV* for *2 WEEKS. ONCE* for his father's tribute show, and *ONCE* for a quick opening segment match for *HIS 9TH BIRTHDAY*. So tell your fucking mother that you are ready to get off of the training potty and throw away your diapers, and *GROW UP. *And Maybe, Just maybe* your live action roleplay cartoon *will go how you want it to go on the next episode*. I promise sugar, that the world wont end if your tight underwear men show doesn't go the full 2 hours the way that you want.*


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Are you gonna be able to say "Just passed away" when the kid is still on the show a year from now taking up time on the show? Cause i don't see this kid going anywhere and there comes a point where you've done enough. Besides the kid could have plenty of fun backstage, he doesn't need to be on tv every week to feel better about his dad dying.
> 
> Yeah we've sure come along way from Tony Khan lying his ass off about presenting a real sports based feel to the show, now we got them parading a kid around letting him pretend to be a wrestler on the show and people selling for him.
> 
> ...


oh my god do you ever not cry? all you do is complain about AEW.

you're ASSUMING he'll be on tv every week from now on. you're ASSUMING he'll win a belt

foh with your assumptions. 

some people literally look for stuff to cry about


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

Saying "fuck that kid" about someone who recently lost their father is just yikes. I'm sorry but nothing he has done has interfered with my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Maybe the mom is thinking that when Brodie Lee Jr. turns 18 he might want to follow the same path as his father? 

She might be thinking this is good experience -1 can take advantage of now in order to get used to the industry so that when he grows up he can more easily become a professional wrestler. Or maybe she's just simply thinking this is a good distraction and allows for her son to have some fun and be around some male role models who liked his father.

Either way, that's why I always just watch wrestling shows after the fact on my computer (rather than when it's live on TV). This way I don't have any commercials and can skip through any segment in just a few clicks so it doesn't bother me 🙂


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

A lot of people have some growing up to do. If you are teen you get a warning but if you are an adult saying this shit needs to really grow up. Going after a kid because your favorites not getting screen time, give me a break. Have some fucking compassion for the kid. He just lost his fucking father and he doesn't even know how he lost his father Brodie Lee. He won't learn all the facts and understand it until he is teen. Are we really going after the children now? Pathetic asses in this tread. You go after a child who's father passed who AEW is being respectful and helping the family for life for? You all need to learn to have fucking class. It's obvious that you didn't respect Brodie Lee, his wife that is still suffering from losing her husband and his child. Most important both families, both his family and AEW family that are taking care of them. Next think before you type. I know how it is like to lose a father at a young age.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Because who gives a fuck about Brodie Lee Jr as an on screen character and wants to see him? Outside of the tribute show why the fuck is he on TV. They barely got time for an entire women's division yet they find time to wheel out the kid for at least 2 Dynamite and 2 Dark segments. 3 which saw him interacting with wrestlers. Who's trying to see this?


*Exactly. Remember when people said the contract signing wasn't s big deal because we wouldn't actually see him on TV? Now here they are trying to justify it.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Raye said:


> Saying "fuck that kid" about someone who recently lost their father is just yikes. I'm sorry but nothing he has done has interfered with my enjoyment of the show.


Yes, fuck that kid. Get him off TV. None of you defending it actually want to see him



Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> A lot of people have some growing up to do. If you are teen you get a warning but if you are an adult saying this shit needs to really grow up. Going after a kid because your favorites not getting screen time, give me a break. Have some fucking compassion for the kid. He just lost his fucking father and he doesn't even know how he lost his father Brodie Lee. He won't learn all the facts and understand it until he is teen. Are we really going after the children now? Pathetic asses in this tread. You go after a child who's father passed who AEW is being respectful and helping the family for life for? You all need to learn to have fucking class. It's obvious that you didn't respect Brodie Lee, his wife that is still suffering from losing her husband and his child. Most important both families, both his family and AEW family that are taking care of them. Next think before you type. I know how it is like to lose a father at a young age.


No it's obvious y'all are phony as shit. What does Brodie Lee dying have to do with wanting to see his 8 year old son on TV and apart of programs. His dad dying doesn't suddenly make him an interesting wrestling character. The Dark Order already sucks as a stable, adding dead dad sympathy doesn't make it anymore enjoyable. Y'all confuse compassion and empathy with accepting with pretending. AEW could help him without him being on TV bringing nothing of value. 




BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Exactly. Remember when people said the contract signing wasn't s big deal because we wouldn't actually see him on TV? Now here they are trying to justify it.*


It's just a bunch of phony bull shit. This is one thing I have and always hate about death, folk act brand fucking new lol. Like we can all agree it sucks for anybody to lose their dad, let alone an elementary school child. But what the fuck does that have to do with him being on TV in actual segments. Some folk are being phony acting like the only way AEW can help is by him getting TV segments


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yes, fuck that kid. Get him off TV. None of you defending it actually want to see him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I'm glad Cornette called it out because it needed to be addressed on a big platform. It's a slap in the face from Kenny and Cody everytime they say they don't have time to make storylines for the top women who actually deserve it, yet go out of their way to make comedy segments for an 8 year old and hide behind the dead* *dad card to avoid legitimate criticism. If that's the case, put the title on Brian Pillman Jr right now. I'm sure he's not over growing up without his father.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm glad Cornette called it out because it needed to be addressed on a big platform. It's a slap in the face from Kenny and Cody everytime they say they don't have time to make storylines for the top women who actually deserve it, yet go out of their way to make comedy segments for an 8 year old and hide behind the dead* *dad card to avoid legitimate criticism. If that's the case, put the title on Brian Pillman Jr right now. I'm sure he's not over growing up without his father.*


It's just comes down to this isn't the only way to go about it. If you want to have him and Amanda around backstage go for it. But no need for wrestlers to be selling for him on Dark or Dynamite.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

No one is really attacking the kid. It’s pretty dishonest to dress it up like that. It’s a criticism on the company and its weird scope of alleged altruism.

Think about how many kids are watching wrestling that have an absent father for one reason or another. Or how many might even have a shitty one (arguably worse). Maybe they’re just the sweetest little peaches and are just happy for this kid to get so much attention because his dad was in the company. But man — that kind of thing can be alienating too.

I’d never fault the company for giving him a gift pack, sending him autographs and whatever. If AEW wanted to support a charity that supported single parent families, cool. If they wanted to pay out Brodie Lee’s contract in full. But they’re doing this thing that seriously makes me think they are just trying to keep Brodie Lee’s name on TV for the ratings, as well as potentially giving a developing child potential complexes from exposure and withdrawal.

Some people will do nice things. Other people will do nice things if others are watching.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

-1 has every right to be there. Everyone saying that he needs to get lost need to have more sensitivity. He just lost his dad. This is how AEW is helping him cope with that loss.

At the same time, his presence is just giving me vibes that AEW is turning into an early 2010s WWE PG product. And I have no interest whatsoever in watching such a product. This needs to not be a long term habit, and is completely on AEW if it does.


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

If it is helping a 10 year old child, with the grieving process of losing his father then so be it, let him have some fun.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Yes, fuck that kid. Get him off TV. None of you defending it actually want to see him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the world am I a phony person? I have been a major Brodie Lee fan and fan of his family since his Ring of Honor days. I don't see anything wrong with his kid being on TV for a few times. You and some others just watch AEW just find more reasons to bitch and complain. Because that all you guys do. Bringing up a 8 year old son for no reason. It's not hurting anyone. It's just harmless fun. Have you actually forgot about that part. He ain't going to be wrestling until he is an adult. He carries his father's legacy with him. Like it or not, he is only here for the short run. Have you ever thought in your mind that maybe AEW loves the kid, loves having him around, maybe help guide him towards a good future? Did you forget that that family has a contract for life with AEW? Or are you just thinking about self. You can call us phony all you want. But what we see here is a thread that should not have been made in the first place.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> How in the world am I a phony person? I have been a major Brodie Lee fan and fan of his family since his Ring of Honor days. I don't see anything wrong with his kid being on TV for a few times. You and some others just watch AEW just find more reasons to bitch and complain. Because that all you guys do. Bringing up a 8 year old son for no reason. It's not hurting anyone. It's just harmless fun. Have you actually forgot about that part. He ain't going to be wrestling until he is an adult. He carries his father's legacy with him. Like it or not, he is only here for the short run. Have you ever thought in your mind that maybe AEW loves the kid, loves having him around, maybe help guide him towards a good future? Did you forget that that family has a contract for life with AEW? Or are you just thinking about self. You can call us phony all you want. But what we see here is a thread that should not have been made in the first place.


You're phony because in all of your statements you've said not one thing you've liked about his non-tribute show appearances. You're phony because you're fake supporting his shitty inclusion because "that's what nice people do". 
The truth is you know he shouldn't be on TV, because he offers nothing as a TV character. "Hey guys my dad died, please humor me", isn't an interesting TV character.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> You're phony because in all of your statements you've said not one thing you've liked about his non-tribute show appearances. You're phony because you're fake supporting his shitty inclusion because "that's what nice people do".
> The truth is you know he shouldn't be on TV, because he offers nothing as a TV character. "Hey guys my dad died, please humor me", isn't an interesting TV character.


I am not phony. How about you look at the definition. I rather support a fun segement for a griving child/family then be a fucking dick. I liked the stuff with MJF because it was fun to see on my TV. MJF got his heat back on twitter. Now I remember why I don't tell people I am a wrestling fan because of fans like you that embarrass us every week. Oh, if there was an adult next you or the guys that a have a problem, your tunes would change big time. This will be my last response to you, until you learn how to have compassion, lighten up, have fun instead of being stick that has no fun at all. If you don't like it seeing that stuff on Tv, it's not hard to use remote or if you stream, stop the stream.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I am not phony. How about you look at the definition. I rather support a fun segement for a griving child/family then be a fucking dick. I liked the stuff with MJF because it was fun to see on my TV. MJF got his heat back on twitter. Now I remember why I don't tell people I am a wrestling fan because of fans like you that embarrass us every week. Oh, if there was an adult next you or the guys that a have a problem, your tunes would change big time. This will be my last response to you, until you learn how to have compassion, lighten up, have fun instead of being stick that has no fun at all. If you don't like it seeing that stuff on Tv, it's not hard to use remote or if you stream, stop the stream.


It's not being a dick to say a kid shouldn't be on a TV show just because his dad died. None of you defending this actually have an argument to explain why this should be happening. Kobe Bryant died last year. Did you see the NBA putting his surviving daughters in NBA or WNBA games. Hell Jungle Boy's dad Luke Perry died, did you see Hollywood calling him up to get screen time? 

Y'all don't know how to handle death with reason. His dad died and that's sad. Doesn't mean he should be paraded around on TV.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

"fuck that kid"....seriously ?!
This little guy just lost his father and you are bitching because he take 1% of the screen time ?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> "fuck that kid"....seriously ?!
> This little guy just lost his father and you are bitching because he take 1% of the screen time ?
> 
> How about fuck you ?


Nah still fuck that kid. Until you phony fucks can name why he should be on TV with out mentioning "but his dad died".


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> Nah still fuck that kid. Until you phony fucks can name why he should be on TV with out mentioning "but his dad died".


When a leader die usually it's the son who become the leader..


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Well seeing as AEW is in your user name i assume you just follow everything they do blindly and never disagree with anything they do, me personally i don't brand myself with one company's name and blindly love everything they do, i call bullshit when i see it in WWE, NXT, and AEW.
> 
> And yeah its indeed a promise, as any self respecting wrestling fan should do, i'm not watching a show that has a child on it walking around essentially playing wrestler like he would in his bedroom on national tv in a major company, cutting promos, hitting people on the roster with weapons and them selling for him. Sure blind AEW marks will watch it and take up for it, but thats why they're blind AEW marks they can't see whats actually infront of them.


Sure blind haters will watch it and then go to an online wrestling forum and bitch about it, but thats because they're blind haters and can't see whats actually in front of them, and toxicity is all they have left in their ... shall I call it "lives"?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> When a leader die usually it's the son who become the leader..


Thank you.

*THANK
YOU
!*


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah still fuck that kid. Until you phony fucks can name why he should be on TV with out mentioning "but his dad died".











Inheritance - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





It's how despotism works. If despots die, their children inherit their possessions, including their fucking throne.

You're just sad. Then again, you're only human.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

I cannot believe grown ass adults are fighting over a fucking child. Next insult gets an automatic ban 

Grow up and stop being stupid


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Jnewt said:


> I'm not "phony"? Just not being a dickhead about a kid who's dad just died taking up 10 minutes on my scripted comic book fighting show. "Fuck that kid lol" seriously? you're gonna try talk smack after saying that about a kid who's dad just died? Get help. Please. It's a kids show. You are an adult.


The people on this place are just too jaded I guess. It helps take the kids mind off his dad dying during a pandemic for a few mins, oh well fuck that shit it ruins a show I watch... Lol lighten up and think about someone else's feelings for a change


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Keep it classy WF


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

As awesome as the gesture was that AEW did for the family, and as tragic as what happens was, part of me also hopes they aren't on the show too much after this week (I know -1 was on Dark) Granted, I saw a couple clips of him on commentary and it was hilarious, but I don't think he should be on the show in any role other than a once in a while appearance at the most.

I don't think they've gotten to the point where they are trying to milk him for ratings (they wouldn't have led off Dynamite with his birthday if that was the case), but I don't think he should be on every week from here on out or something. But it honestly doesn't hurt my enjoyment of the show, and I think there are plenty of things to get annoyed with AEW over instead of this (and it strikes me as weird to get as annoyed about this as some are getting).


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I cannot believe grown ass adults are fighting over a fucking child. Next insult gets an automatic ban
> 
> Grow up and stop being stupid


Who ya callin a grown ass adult? I'm an immature, wrestling-loving, video-gaming man child and I wish to be addressed as "You silly fuck".

Thank you kindly, good sir.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I really enjoyed his involvement in the tribute show. I wasn't too sure about his appearance the following week but I actually enjoyed that too. Blurring the lines between real life and wrestling often brings a level of emotion that would otherwise be difficult to achieve.

I'm still hoping he's not featured too much going forwards and I can see the argument that it may not be healthy for him to be on TV too much at his age. But, I can honestly say I've enjoyed his involvement so far and the fact it's likely been a fun distraction for him at an horrendous time gives it a feel good vibe, from my perspective.

Obviously some folks here disagree strongly but it's not like he's taken up much TV time so I'm finding the level of outrage somewhat baffling.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RubberbandGoat said:


> Ha ha I love it. -1 is awesome. He’d make a great leader. Go AEW. Those that don’t like it, AEW is doing just fine. You don’t need to watch it. See ya!


must
defend
aew


----------



## Jman55 (Nov 21, 2016)

This is something that I will absolutely be more concerned about if it becomes an actual long term thing. As it is so far however I see nothing wrong with it it's just a kid who's still not long from his father dying getting some feel good moments from his dad's friends and colleagues, plus I've actually been semi entertained (Luther actually having some awful promo time not withstanding god he was shit can someone tell the kid not to choose him for any of these segments again if he even chose it? I dunno what the deal is with that on this occasion)

If this is a trend past this point then the people hating it will have a point but the level of outrage for what has currently happened feels like overkill.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> When a leader die usually it's the son who become the leader..


*@RapShepard Remember when Pillman Jr. reformed the Hollywood Blondes with Stone Cold Steve Austin and won the tag team titles? *


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I have already have made my stance clear multiple times, but he was pretty entertaining on Dark commentary. Got a few laughs out of me actually.


----------



## JBLGOAT (Mar 24, 2014)

I don’t know why he can’t wrestle when he’s around 12


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

midgetlover69 said:


> Its crazy there are people who happily endure this trash and even go out of their way to defend it. Do you honestly enjoy seeing this?


Exactly, i'm gonna stop watching the show completely soon too if this continues. We already have one annoying child on the show named Marko, no need for two


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

MoxAsylum said:


> i'm gonna stop watching the show completely


You don't have the guts.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Lol this thread is funny as fuck, I’m just gonna sit this one out and enjoy the replies 😂


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Verbatim17 said:


> -1 has every right to be there. Everyone saying that he needs to get lost need to have more sensitivity. He just lost his dad. This is how AEW is helping him cope with that loss.
> 
> At the same time, his presence is just giving me vibes that AEW is turning into an early 2010s WWE PG product. And I have no interest whatsoever in watching such a product. This needs to not be a long term habit, and is completely on AEW if it does.


PG doesn’t necessarily mean bad. WCW was always PG. What sucks is when wrestling looks like it is done by children for children. It’s the immaturity of the product.

AEW and WWE are not so different in how they treat their audiences, and the line is getting closer every show. The reason feuds happen in AEW (broken arcade. “are we still friends?”, “are you my best friend?”) do sound like reasons 8 year olds would fight. And now they have 8 year olds fighting.

How many kids watching wrestling have a harder time than Brodie Lee’s kid? Not that life is a misery contest or anything like that, but there are plenty of ways to support a family that don’t involve parading them on TV for ratings and throwing them a red carpet party like they’re the only kid in the world who lost their dad this Christmas. That’s a perspective I don’t think the AEW faithful are getting, but they’re just so damn keen to defend this company.

Seriously, look at the side that is defending this like it an unequivocally gallant thing the company is doing. It’s the one you would be able to accurately describe as “apologists” (not an insult).

I find that so interesting. They get to act like they’ve got this major moral reason for propping up AEW for this, but they’d also be defending AEW if they were doing the opposite. Well, that’s my honest opinion on the subject. I’ve seen some familiar names who have not been so “sensitive” on other issues when it looks like AEW is the cold party. 



Kopros_The_Great said:


> You don't have the guts.


People used to say this about Monday Night Raw. Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Tbf to them that was filmed last week with the Dynamite stuff. But after this he should be gone. Fuck that kid lol



YOU JUST HATE HIM CAUSE HES WHITE! lmao jm jm i am getting sick of him my own damn self!


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Jnewt said:


> I'm not "phony"? Just not being a dickhead about a kid who's dad just died taking up 10 minutes on my scripted comic book fighting show. "Fuck that kid lol" seriously? you're gonna try talk smack after saying that about a kid who's dad just died? Get help. Please. It's a kids show. You are an adult.



dude this is a wrestling online forum.. the dude was making a joke, you never heard that meme from where they asked Jordan something about the kids and he supposedly said "LOL Fuck dem kids!"


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Mike E said:


> I honestly don't see the issue with having the kid make a cameo on the episodes. However I may be in the minority, I feel like what AEW are doing for the family is admirable. The kid is having a good time, so I feel like giving him 3 minutes of my time won't hurt me too much in the long run.


Cameos would be ok, if he just happens to be nearby and happens to have a kendo stick handy just as MJF happens to fall out of the ring right in front of him. Such a story line has potential; but to be a recurring character in one of the company’s main factions, he’s clearly not ready for that, and it really detracts from the rest of the show, which already has enough detractions. I feel for the kid, I really do, but they’re not doing him or the company any favors by thrusting him into that position. If they have to, then keep him on Dark and off the show that counts.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

jroc72191 said:


> dude this is a wrestling online forum.. the dude was making a joke, you never heard that meme from where they asked Jordan something about the kids and he supposedly said "LOL Fuck dem kids!"


Didn’t MJF tweet ‘fuck that kid’ responding to somebody right after the tribute show?


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm a huge sap and thus enjoyed his moments on the show, but I'd also be a liar if I said I was looking forward to more -1.


----------



## jroc72191 (Sep 25, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Didn’t MJF tweet ‘fuck that kid’ responding to somebody right after the tribute show?



not sure but if so, that makes the reference even better LOL


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Let me give you a life tip, when a child's father dies. Don't parade them on TV and YouTube as some "just making him feel better" act. He's on TV he's open to criticism. He's not interesting because his dad died. I can feel bad his dad died, and still say fuck that kid when it comes to him being on TV. Imagine if your stupid ass logic was used elsewhere in entertainment. "hey Kobe just died, so we're going to let his surviving daughters get a couple games in".


I can't believe this needs to be explained. No other professional company would parade a grieving child about.

Props to AEW, though. They're already making those that were neutral turn on them. Of course, the fanboys will defend anything they do.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> You don't have the guts.


I'm assuming it's a gimmick with this guy, he's been saying it for as long as I've been posting here 😅



Shock Street said:


> I'm a huge sap and thus enjoyed his moments on the show, but I'd also be a liar if I said I was looking forward to more -1.


Yep this pretty much sums it up for me


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

He's the exalted son.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> The people on this place are just too jaded I guess. It helps take the kids mind off his dad dying during a pandemic for a few mins, oh well fuck that shit it ruins a show I watch... Lol lighten up and think about someone else's feelings for a change


I´ve said it before. AEW is a buisiness.Their goal should be to get as many viewers, and thus making as much money as possible. It´s not about "someone else's feelings ". And while Brodie Jr. might be too young to understand what´s happening, his mother should stop and consider if this is what´s best for her son.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *@RapShepard Remember when Pillman Jr. reformed the Hollywood Blondes with Stone Cold Steve Austin and won the tag team titles? *


[emoji23], to what about when Eddie's daughter reformed Los Guerroros


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

The Wood said:


> PG doesn’t necessarily mean bad.


I never said anything about PG being bad, and its something that I've said before myself many, many times. I said that I had no interest in early 2010s WWE PG. Which was immature and juvenile and censored anything that had a hint of being adult, and drifted heavily into soft New Generation era BS. If someone tries to point out that the ratings were higher back then, I’ll just counter that:


WWE had bigger stars left over from the AE & RAE that they could use
They were heavy on the nostalgia from the WWF Golden Era
They were still doing Divas type storylines & segments, and Women`s Evolution wasn’t even a thought to them
WWE had CM Punk to play the role of a straight edge version of Austin to draw in older audiences
WWE managed to bring The Rock and Brock Lesnar back to active competition
Their guest hosts tended to be notable names in Bob Barker, Hugh Jackman & the Muppets, and involved relevant memes like Grumpy Cat
Less people had cut cable back then

Making kids a focal point on wresting programming (Nicholas, Izzie, Dominik, etc) is a WWE thing. I’m not sure what makes AEW want to follow in WWE’s footsteps here. I don't know anyone who was ever asking for them to be like WWE in this manner.

If the point is for -1 to lead the DO, I don’t get why they don’t wait until he’s an adult to do that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> When a leader die usually it's the son who become the leader..


Yeah that's not how entertainment works



.christopher. said:


> I can't believe this needs to be explained. No other professional company would parade a grieving child about.
> 
> Props to AEW, though. They're already making those that were neutral turn on them. Of course, the fanboys will defend anything they do.


The main thing is just do it off screen. If they want to have him at every show for the rest of eternity that's cool. He doesn't need to be on TV though. The assertion that he needs TV time because his pops died is bewildering lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm sure if WWE was doing this with someone's kid the ones here defending AEW doing it with Brodie's kid would shit all over it, guarantee you. AEW can do no wrong for some of these people.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah that's not how entertainment works


This is how every fucking series about power and intrigue in a somewhat historical or feudal setting works, and even some of the contemporary ones.

"Son, I am dying. You're the king now. Wear this crown with pride and dignity."

You're pathetic.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure if WWE was doing this with someone's kid the ones here defending AEW doing it with Brodie's kid would shit all over it, guarantee you. AEW can do no wrong for some of these people.


Look at Nicholas.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> This is how every fucking series about power and intrigue in a somewhat historical or feudal setting works, and even some of the contemporary ones.
> 
> "Son, I am dying. You're the king now. Wear this crown with pride and dignity."
> 
> You're pathetic.


This isn't Game Of Thrones or Vikings, its pro wrestling and its a cult faction, in cults when the leader dies or leaves the cult usually disbands or another nutjob takes over, it doesn't work the same way shit works in kingdoms with the oldest offspring taking over.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> This is how every fucking series about power and intrigue in a somewhat historical or feudal setting works, and even some of the contemporary ones.
> 
> "Son, I am dying. You're the king now. Wear this crown with pride and dignity."
> 
> You're pathetic.


In an attempt to pretend you have an argument you're just saying anything. If James Brolin had died before the MCU had completed the Thanos saga do you think they would've brought in Trevor Brolin as Mini Thanos because "hey the man's dad died".


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I don’t think there’s any way Kopros is being serious. The guy is hilarious. And that post was pretty funny in itself. A generic dramatic reading followed by “You’re pathetic.” I lol’d.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

It only makes sense for the son to take over as leader once the father passes away.. They signed him to a deal. I enjoy seeing him on the show every week having fun. I hope it continues.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> In an attempt to pretend you have an argument you're just saying anything. If James Brolin had died before the MCU had completed the Thanos saga do you think they would've brought in Trevor Brolin as Mini Thanos because "hey the man's dad died".


Who are any of those people? Is James Brolin the actual leader of something? Because if he was, it would only make sense for him to bequest his belongings, titles, obligations and whatnot onto his son upon his demise.
If Thanos dies, it is perfectly plausible for Thanos Jr. to inherit the position of power. If the actor playing Thanos dies, it makes no sense to have his son inherit the role.

Same goes for AEW. It makes no sense for Jonathan Huber's son to inherit Jonathan Huber's rank on the payroll and card, it makes a whole lot of sense for Brodie Lee's (the role Jonathan Huber used to play on T.V.) son to inherit his rank in the Dark Order.

Are we discussing apples or oranges? Make up your mind, if you can.



The Wood said:


> I don’t think there’s any way Kopros is being serious. The guy is hilarious. And that post was pretty funny in itself. A generic dramatic reading followed by “You’re pathetic.” I lol’d.


I am serious. People choose not to see my point, simply for the sake of hating on AEW. "This is not how entertainment works" is a bold statement to make, especially if you have nothing to show for entertainment-wise yourself, and also especially if this is exactly how entertainment works - again, and again, and again, ad nauseam.
Had he said "This doesn't entertain me" I wouldn't have gone off.
It's not my post that was funny, it's the unfaltering will of some people to shit on each and everything AEW does that is hilarious. It's funny in a cynical way that people who want to enjoy wrestling have no clue how to suspend their disbelief. It's actually sad that I felt I had to post a thing like that, explaining the very basics of storytelling.

Mind you, I haven't watched AEW in some weeks, it bores me for the most part rn and there's a lot to be rightfully criticized. What Shepard is doing in this thread, however, is nonsensical and irrational.



SAMCRO said:


> This isn't Game Of Thrones or Vikings, its pro wrestling and its a cult faction, in cults when the leader dies or leaves the cult usually disbands or another nutjob takes over, it doesn't work the same way shit works in kingdoms with the oldest offspring taking over.


You're somewhat correct. It's even worse than any of those.
Anyway, if they do it right (which they admittedly probably will not), -1 *is* the next best nut job. The problem I see with this is that he has no credible leverage or power over any of the DO members because... well, he's a 9 year old kid.
The only way I see to make this believably work is to tell the story of Brodie Lee having successfully indoctrinated and manipulated his followers to also follow the lead of his son; and I fully expect them to not tell that stoy at all and just let it fizzle out instead.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Who are any of those people? Is James Brolin the actual leader of something? Because if he was, it would only make sense for him to bequest his belongings, titles, obligations and whatnot onto his son upon his demise.
> If Thanos dies, it is perfectly plausible for Thanos Jr. to inherit the position of power. If the actor playing Thanos dies, it makes no sense to have his son inherit the role.
> 
> Same goes for AEW. It makes no sense for Jonathan Huber's son to inherit Jonathan Huber's rank on the payroll and card, it makes a whole lot of sense for Brodie Lee's (the role Jonathan Huber used to play on T.V.) son to inherit his rank in the Dark Order.
> ...


James Brolins plays Thanos, just like Jon Huber plays Brodie Lee. If James Brolin died, bringing in his son Trevor Brolin to play a new character Thanos Jr would be dumb. Just as dumb as bringing in Jon Huber's son to be Brodie Lee Jr in any capacity, is dumb.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Fuck that kid lol


So edgy.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> If James Brolin died, bringing in his son Trevor Brolin to play a new character Thanos Jr would be dumb.


It wouldn't per se. It still depends on how the role is written and played out.



> Just as dumb as bringing in Jon Huber's son to be Brodie Lee Jr in any capacity, is dumb.


Neither is this, per se, dumb. It ain't what you do, it's the way you do it.
Granted, I have not seen -how- exactly they do it, and I would not be surprised if they indeed did it in a dumb way, after all we're talking wrestling here, but the age old story of "evil lunatic entitled son inherits empire" is not per se a dumb story. And casting people that look like their predecessor's son is a great way to go about it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> So edgy.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> View attachment 96466


Who?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> It wouldn't per se. It still depends on how the role is written and played out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's dumb because he's an elementary school student being brought in because of a real life death. If he was an adult and wrestler/manager then I wouldn't care.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Brodus Clay said:


> So edgy.


You used to call everyone who didn’t like AEW “WWE toddlers,” lol.

It makes no sense to put a child on a wrestling program in this sort of role. Stop it. At best, it is being done to be nice to the kid because their co-worker died, and wrestling is by the boys for the boys now. At worst it is exploitation of a death and a child for monetary gain. But it doesn’t make wrestling sense, lol.

How many successful cults have been led by children anyway? I’m behind on my cults, but this just sounds really stupid.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> You used to call everyone who didn’t like AEW “WWE toddlers,” lol.
> 
> It makes no sense to put a child on a wrestling program in this sort of role. Stop it. At best, it is being done to be nice to the kid because their co-worker died, and wrestling is by the boys for the boys now. At worst it is exploitation of a death and a child for monetary gain. But it doesn’t make wrestling sense, lol.
> 
> How many successful cults have been led by children anyway? I’m behind on my cults, but this just sounds really stupid.


If you ask the Chinese government, *Gedhun Choekyi Nyima* could make a case for the youngest cult leader ever.. He was recognized as the 11th Panchen Lama at the age of 6..

Jokes and religion aside, Brodie Jr. has no place in the Dark Order storyline. He´s a kid, he should be at home watching wrestling on TV, not be a part of it.
I said when news about his "legit contract" broke that it was a stupid thing to do.. Looks like I was right all along.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Man it just looks stupid this kid in the ring walking around shirtless acting tough, it seriously looks like shit kids do in their backyard when they play wrestling, except this kids getting tv time on one of the top wrestling promotions in the world getting air time on a huge network, and leading a fucking faction, i've just never seen something so fucking dumb in my life.

Just imagine MVP's little kid coming in if something happened to him and he began leading The Hurt Business, boy that wouldn't' go over well with anyone here defending this i bet, not at all.

And this sure as hell aint gonna attract new or old fans, turning this show on and seeing a child shirtless leading a faction and acting tough. And in a way this is gonna end up hurting the kid, i bet theres a ton of people giving him shit on social media or there will be eventually if this keeps up, and thats gonna be on Tony Khan.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Man it just looks stupid this kid in the ring walking around shirtless acting tough, it seriously looks like shit kids do in their backyard when they play wrestling, except this kids getting tv time on one of the top wrestling promotions in the world getting air time on a huge network, and leading a fucking faction, i've just never seen something so fucking dumb in my life.
> 
> Just imagine MVP's little kid coming in if something happened to him and he began leading The Hurt Business, boy that wouldn't' go over well with anyone here defending this i bet, not at all.
> 
> And this sure as hell aint gonna attract new or old fans, turning this show on and seeing a child shirtless leading a faction and acting tough. And in a way this is gonna end up hurting the kid, i bet theres a ton of people giving him shit on social media or there will be eventually if this keeps up, and thats gonna be on Tony Khan.


In regards to your first paragraph, this is why AEW has, rightly, been labelled as a outlaw mudshow. As you say, this is backyard wrestling shit. It fits, though. At the beginning, you had a legless guy competing in a battle royal. Then you had Jericovid's old friend nearly pass out after trying to have a match. Now you have a grieving child leading an outlaw faction, beating up potential stars in the process.

This is just AEW.

As for your last paragraph, unfortunately, you're probably right. When you bring kids into the public eye it's a risk. Especially when they're doing something they could potentially be bullied for like the kid from the Frosties advert or the twins from Everybody Loves Raymond. Putting one on a niche wrestling show is crazy.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

La Parka said:


> must
> defend
> aew


must
attack
aew


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

The Toddler post: 78533654 said:


> *You used to call everyone who didn’t like AEW “WWE toddlers,”* lol.
> 
> It makes no sense to put a child on a wrestling program in this sort of role. Stop it. At best, it is being done to be nice to the kid because their co-worker died, and wrestling is by the boys for the boys now. At worst it is exploitation of a death and a child for monetary gain. But it doesn’t make wrestling sense, lol.
> 
> How many successful cults have been led by children anyway? I’m behind on my cults, but this just sounds really stupid.


You still remember that? I did it for like a week almost a year ago, hahaha glad to live rent free in your head and of course you support someone being edgy.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He rocked the commentary on dark this week. Thought it was great to be honest. Gave excalibar a roasting much to the humour of taz. Loved his enthusiasm and it actually was refreshing to hear when we have JR every Wednesday sometimes forcing himself though the show.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

thisissting said:


> He rocked the commentary on dark this week. Thought it was great to be honest. Gave excalibar a roasting much to the humour of taz. Loved his enthusiasm and it actually was refreshing to hear when we have JR every Wednesday sometimes forcing himself though the show.


Agree it was fun, but I get OP nothing against the kid and I would prefer the bunch of talent AEW already has to get those moments, we need that second show ASAP.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

.christopher. said:


> In regards to your first paragraph, this is why AEW has, rightly, been labelled as a outlaw mudshow. As you say, this is backyard wrestling shit. It fits, though. At the beginning, you had a legless guy competing in a battle royal. Then you had Jericovid's old friend nearly pass out after trying to have a match. Now you have a grieving child leading an outlaw faction, beating up potential stars in the process.
> 
> This is just AEW.
> 
> As for your last paragraph, unfortunately, you're probably right. When you bring kids into the public eye it's a risk. Especially when they're doing something they could potentially be bullied for like the kid from the Frosties advert or the twins from Everybody Loves Raymond. Putting one on a niche wrestling show is crazy.


Yeah exactly, i mean i'm not the type who would go on to his social media and give him shit, but there no doubt will be people doing that if they keep putting him on these shows.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm sure if WWE was doing this with someone's kid the ones here defending AEW doing it with Brodie's kid would shit all over it, guarantee you. AEW can do no wrong for some of these people.


you sure do like to make assumptions rather then talk about facts


----------



## CookieMonsterPunk_SES (May 28, 2020)

Same energy. 













RapShepard said:


> View attachment 96466


I’m CTFU [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Don't be surprised if they introduce a kids aew world title. And no I'm not joking! Would love to see old Jimmy cornettes reaction to watching that in national TV lol. Be hilarious.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Brodus Clay said:


> You still remember that? I did it for like a week almost a year ago, hahaha glad to live rent free in your head and of course you support someone being edgy.


Yeah, it stood out, because it was in the wave of these super-ironic things. There was that guy that said people wanted AEW to be like WWE. I wonder how silly he feels now? And you called people “WWE toddlers” and then thumped for a show that had literal pantomime on it. Pretty great stuff.

Hahaha, no, you don’t live rent free. I’ve got an amazing memory and it was just really funny to me.

Lol, you know AEW probably needs to tighten up when a child’s commentary is preferred over the greatest announcer in history.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread should have been locked before the first page was full. Loads of inconsiderate idiots here.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I´ve said it before. AEW is a buisiness.Their goal should be to get as many viewers, and thus making as much money as possible. It´s not about "someone else's feelings ". And while Brodie Jr. might be too young to understand what´s happening, his mother should stop and consider if this is what´s best for her son.


To some extent you're right of course, but it's not always that straightforward. The way you treat employees, families, fans etc can affect the perception of your business in many ways. Look at the backlash WWE gets for their Saudi deal. Some people care about such things (morals) whereas others may not. Personally, I'm more happily be associated with a product that displays care for their fans and employees - and I think over time this can indeed have a positive effect by creating a more inclusive vibe.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Yeah, it stood out, because it was in the wave of these super-ironic things. There was that guy that said people wanted AEW to be like WWE. I wonder how silly he feels now? And you called people “WWE toddlers” and then thumped for a show that had literal pantomime on it. Pretty great stuff.
> 
> Hahaha, no, you don’t live rent free. I’ve got an amazing memory and it was just really funny to me.
> 
> Lol, you know AEW probably needs to tighten up when a child’s commentary is preferred over the greatest announcer in history.


@Brodus Clay used to be a good poster. Then AEW happened.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

I have zero issues with the appearances of -1 on AEW TV.

Aside from the obvious sentimental reasons, it's a new, unique storyline, it's working perfectly well in current angles, he's decent on the mic and clearly is loving every moment.

It's only been a thing for about a month. People calling THIS out for going on too long, when we have the same bullshit angles repeating on a loop in other places (in AEW as well as WWE), with absolutely nothing of interest going on ... At least this is still DOING something.

I say, keep going until the story comes to a natural end. Then, we wait for -1 to reappear as a wrestler.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> To some extent you're right of course, but it's not always that straightforward. The way you treat employees, families, fans etc can affect the perception of your business in many ways. Look at the backlash WWE gets for their Saudi deal. Some people care about such things (morals) whereas others may not. Personally, I'm more happily be associated with a product that displays care for their fans and employees - and I think over time this can indeed have a positive effect by creating a more inclusive vibe.


But when does it go from "inclusive" to "exploiting"? It´s tricky.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> But when does it go from "inclusive" to "exploiting"? It´s tricky.


Fair point, but I imagine the mother and family are in a better position to judge than us as fans who only get to see what's on screen.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Fair point, but I imagine the mother and family are in a better position to judge than us as fans who only get to see what's on screen.


I could counter argument with the numerous cases of parents pushing their children into music or acting careers, and the resulting tragedies.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

yeahright2 said:


> But when does it go from "inclusive" to "exploiting"? It´s tricky.


You get it. 



yeahright2 said:


> I could counter argument with the numerous cases of parents pushing their children into music or acting careers, and the resulting tragedies.


This immediately came to mind too. You’re also trusting the exploited to know when they are being exploited. Amanda Huber is probably going through a lot, and AEW is throwing money and attention at her family in a time of sadness. Who knows what she does or doesn’t understand about television or the wrestling business?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> I could counter argument with the numerous cases of parents pushing their children into music or acting careers, and the resulting tragedies.


Well I guess we'll find out in the future if AEW and his family have wrecked the kid's life by exploiting him


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Well I guess we'll find out in the future if AEW and his family have wrecked the kid's life by exploiting him


Best case scenario -Brodie Jr. grows up and become a successful wrestler to honor the memory of his father.
Worst case scenario - Brodie Jr. grows up to hate the business his father loved and has mental issues for the rest of his life because he wasn´t allowed time to process the death of his father, because "AEW is throwing money and attention at her family in a time of sadness. ".

I hope it ends up with the best case scenario..We´ve just seen the other too many times.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

If I was negative 1


























































I would have slapped that ass.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

And as predicted he wasn't on the show this week. Wrestling fans are so fickle and have no patience. A few weeks on TV was the right thing to do.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

thisissting said:


> And as predicted he wasn't on the show this week. Wrestling fans are so fickle and have no patience. A few weeks on TV was the right thing to do.


You shouldn’t need to have patience for this sort of shit.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

thisissting said:


> And as predicted he wasn't on the show this week. Wrestling fans are so fickle and have no patience. A few weeks on TV was the right thing to do.


All this whining for nothing lmao. Typical.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

These impressions build and help ruin people’s opinions of the show.

How did this week rate? Not very good? Hmm...


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

The Raw Smackdown said:


> All this whining for nothing lmao. Typical.


Don't worry the haters will be off whining about something else now.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

They had-1 on the damn show again. ! Not dark but Dynamite. Please stop!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

30yearfan said:


> They had-1 on the damn show again. ! Not dark but Dynamite. Please stop!


It is fucking awful.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yep, if i was new to this segment/show as a casual i would imagine my perception is the adults are being managed by a kid. Just saying lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey now they're just being nice to the kid, have a heart


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Imagine getting triggered by a little kid, who's dad died who worked for the company, a week from his birthday. He was on the show for 1 minute tops. He stood on the stage. That has you mad??? Really?? You had to watch a little kid for 1 minute. 1 fucking minute and your mad. I swear some of you just want to be Jim Cornette so bad. That guy is a loser. He's funny but face it he's a loser.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Imagine getting triggered by a little kid, who's dad died who worked for the company, a week from his birthday. He was on the show for 1 minute tops. He stood on the stage. That has you mad??? Really?? You had to watch a little kid for 1 minute. 1 fucking minute and your mad. I swear some of you just want to be Jim Cornette so bad. That guy is a loser. He's funny but face it he's a loser.


Your dad dying shouldn't make you a canon wrestling character


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> Your dad dying shouldn't make you a canon wrestling character


You know it's not that simple. That's an oversimplification. He doesn't show up every week though and when he does it doesn't take a lot of time. It's not like they are focusing on him. It's just a side divergence. It's no worse than a comedy gimmick. It's supposed to be cute and funny. It doesn't bother me at all. People are easily triggered or just want to parrot Jim Cornette because they don't have original opinions.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> You know it's not that simple. That's an oversimplification. He doesn't show up every week though and when he does it doesn't take a lot of time. It's not like they are focusing on him. It's just a side divergence. It's no worse than a comedy gimmick. It's supposed to be cute and funny. It doesn't bother me at all. People are easily triggered or just want to parrot Jim Cornette because they don't have original opinions.


His dad died and now he's a character on a wrestling show. His dad dying can be sad and him becoming a character can also be stupid. The whole "he's not on every week" means nothing if you find it stupid. It went from

"oh it's just dark and BTE" 

To

"Oh it's just his birthday, his died let him have fun"

To now 

" Well he's not on every week and it's supposed to be cute and fun, it doesn't take too long"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> His dad died and now he's a character on a wrestling show. His dad dying can be sad and him becoming a character can also be stupid. The whole "he's not on every week" means nothing if you find it stupid. It went from
> 
> "oh it's just dark and BTE"
> 
> ...


Goal post moving is a full time job by many on here.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Goal post moving is a full time job by many on here.


It's just so silly, hardly anybody likes it, but most won't just call a spade a spade.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> It's just so silly, hardly anybody likes it, but most won't just call a spade a spade.


It is always "It was fine" or "it was just a few minutes" or "people will not remember that long term." How about NOT doing stupid stuff in the first place?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Goal post moving is a full time job by many on here.


Always.

“It isn’t like Orange Cassidy is wrestling a serious match.”

“It isn’t like he actually beat Pac.”

“It isn’t like he is wrestling Chris Jericho.”


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

thisissting said:


> And as predicted he wasn't on the show this week. Wrestling fans are so fickle and have no patience. A few weeks on TV was the right thing to do.


You were saying? oh looks like he's back and still the leader of Dark Order, is this still the right thing to do?


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

At this point, I hope Negative-1 makes more appearances and even does commentary on occasion just to trigger the complainers. Imagine bitching about a non-speaking appearance that lasted all of one minute.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, I hope Negative-1 makes more appearances and even does commentary on occasion just to trigger the complainers. Imagine bitching about a non-speaking appearance that lasted all of one minute.


Yeah lets make the show appear as an even bigger joke just to annoy some people who don't agree with having a child charity case on the show leading one of the top factions, makes sense.

People act as if cause his appearances are short makes it alright, it doesn't, it looks ridiculous even for a minute that a child is out there shirtless playing wrestler, cause his dad died almost 2 months ago, pretty soon i'll be saying "Cause his dad died over a year ago" when he's still on the show in 2022.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember when people used the excuse that his dad just died? Remember when they said it was just because he had a birthday? Remember when people said they would stop with this? Nope. This has crossed over into exploitation.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> Remember when people used the excuse that his dad just died? Remember when they said it was just because he had a birthday? Remember when people said they would stop with this? Nope. This has crossed over into exploitation.


Lol now people are going "His appearances just last like a minute" they keep on continuing to find reasons to justify it after their previous reasons have been extinguished.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I’m actually with you on this if they start making him a regular on television. I didn’t have a problem with the birthday segment, but they should absolutely leave it at that. And if they actually go as far as having him lead the Dark Order.... I just.... wow.


Annnnd here we are. Jesus, AEW.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The amount of times I’ve heard AEW fanboys proudly proclaim something like “It’s not like they’re actually going to do (x)” and then they totally go and do (x) is way too much for a newish company.


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

I agree that it's gone too far now. So there's only one thing to do. GO ALL IN. Get this kid in the gym, have him on the show every week until he's old enough to compete (assuming AEW lasts that long). It'll be like the wrestling equivalent of the film Boyhood


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Aew have really backed themselves into corner with having this kid on the show on such a consistent basis because imagine if they don't put him on the show for the next 3 months, that would probably upset the kid or make him think he's done something wrong


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

thisissting said:


> Don't worry the haters will be off whining about something else now.


This aged like milk.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> His dad died and now he's a character on a wrestling show. His dad dying can be sad and him becoming a character can also be stupid. The whole "he's not on every week" means nothing if you find it stupid. It went from
> 
> "oh it's just dark and BTE"
> 
> ...


When he has a match (and he will)

Expect to see

“Well WWE had a child win the tag title!”


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Dark Order died with Brodie. They used be somewhat of a serious heel threat with Brodie in charge. Now they are comedy jobbers. Keeping them around to be a perpetual make a wish for Brodies son is extremely stupid and not something a major league wrestling promotion should be doing. It's cringe AF, just kill the dark order already and get that kid off TV.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The only part that was starting to annoy me was promoting him appearing. 

This wasn't promoted at all. He just appeared directing traffic I guess, so I had no problem with it, and it definitely wasn't something that was going to get me pissed off. It was fine and kinda cute.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That 1 minute appearance costs Khan somewhere around $7000. Did he progress any meaningful storyline with his appearance? Or was it just another "feel good moment" for him? AEW is supposed to be a business that should make money, not make kids feel better.
Tony´s dad might have a lot of money, but if Tony keeps spending like this, it´s gonna end sooner or later. Do you think Brodie Jr. paid for his travel and hotel? I´m willing to bet Tony paid that as well.

I have nothing against Brodie Jr as a person, and it´s sad that his dad died. But apart from that one tribute show, he has no place being on TV, Dark, BTE or anything wrestling related


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Dizzie said:


> Aew have really backed themselves into corner with having this kid on the show on such a consistent basis because imagine if they don't put him on the show for the next 3 months, that would probably upset the kid or make him think he's done something wrong


Fame is a helluva drug. I’m not sure putting kids on TV is “kind” in the first place. But yeah, they’re giving him a lot of exposure and it could seriously fuck the kid up, but yayyyy. Let’s all pretend that vocalised intentions are all that matter!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Some supposedly grown up adults are more miserable about a kid appearing on a TV show than that kid is about losing his father. You must be leading pretty comfortable lives if that's the biggest tragedy that has ever happened to you.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

peowulf said:


> Some supposedly grown up adults are more miserable about a kid appearing on a TV show than that kid is about losing his father. You must be leading pretty comfortable lives if that's the biggest tragedy that has ever happened to you.


What a retarded take. Nobody who is against -1 being on TV doesn't have sympathy for a child losing his father. What we are against is the biggest competitor to WWE in 20 years making themselves look ridiculous and scaring away new fans by having a child in charge of grown men on prime time TV.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

So a guy makes a small mistake and people are discussing whether or not he should be fired?
Calm down Vince.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

People will go to any extent to defend this company and insult anyone who doesn’t lap up everything they do.

Just admit it: They are exploiting this kid. People thought it was a novelty because Brodie died, but that’s been proven false. Eat your crow and remember that AEW isn’t perfect. And then take your own advice and move on, because as a nine figure entity, I’m sure they will fuck with something in the very near future.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Dark Order should have just lasted a few weeks after Brodie's death before disbanding. Most people here hated the gimmick to begin with. It's just filler now that one of the few credible components of the entire stable isn't there.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

I thought it was Marko Stunt


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, I hope Negative-1 makes more appearances and even does commentary on occasion just to trigger the complainers. Imagine bitching about a non-speaking appearance that lasted all of one minute.


Exactly who cares. It's all good fun.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

oglop44 said:


> I agree that it's gone too far now. So there's only one thing to do. GO ALL IN. Get this kid in the gym, have him on the show every week until he's old enough to compete (assuming AEW lasts that long). It'll be like the wrestling equivalent of the film Boyhood


Get a kids title in I'm up for that. Better than hokey Japanese schoolgirls.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

None gives a fuck about that group. They are not popular or over. Cant Cater to a small percentage of people


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

I enjoy the -1 spots. Shows the group's respect for Brodie and the kid's not a bad character. It's something original, at least, not something you see everyday. He's kind of like the young Prince that everyone has to treat with kid gloves because he's going to inherit the crown someday.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

iarwain said:


> I enjoy the -1 spots. Shows the group's respect for Brodie and the kid's not a bad character. It's something original, at least, not something you see everyday. He's kind of like the young Prince that everyone has to treat with kid gloves because he's going to inherit the crown someday.


It’s not something you see every day because it’s fucking stupid.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> People will go to any extent to defend this company and insult anyone who doesn’t lap up everything they do.
> 
> Just admit it: They are exploiting this kid. People thought it was a novelty because Brodie died, but that’s been proven false. Eat your crow and remember that AEW isn’t perfect. And then take your own advice and move on, because as a nine figure entity, I’m sure they will fuck with something in the very near future.


Dude stop preaching. Its not a big deal if some of their fanbase thinks its perfect and they can do no wrong 

Its not your job to educate them. They will find it out on their own.


----------



## iarwain (Apr 22, 2009)

KingofKings1524 said:


> It’s not something you see every day because it’s fucking stupid.


Well, this is pro wrestling...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The amount of times I’ve heard AEW fanboys proudly proclaim something like “It’s not like they’re actually going to do (x)” and then they totally go and do (x) is way too much for a newish company.


“It isn’t like Cassidy is beating Chris Jericho.”


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

iarwain said:


> Well, this is pro wrestling...


I meant fucking stupid even by pro wrestling standards.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

KingofKings1524 said:


> I meant fucking stupid even by pro wrestling standards.


Yep you and I are both fans and seeing a child marshalling the troops for a rescue was an absolutely horrendous visual


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't mind it on BTE, and it was fine for one or two episodes, but -1 being the leader long-term is incredibly stupid. Instead of making a storyline of one of the members rising up to the challenge (Uno, Stu, or Silver), they just make it a running gag/tribute of some sorts.


----------



## 30yearfan (Nov 18, 2020)

They're still bringing him out claiming he's the leader. It's cringe and makes the group look ridiculous. Him jumping up and down during the matches makes me want to change the channel. Hitting wrestlers after the match when they're down. Doesn't matter that's it's just on dark. It's still aew tv.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

30yearfan said:


> They're still bringing him out claiming he's the leader. It's cringe and makes the group look ridiculous. Him jumping up and down during the matches makes me want to change the channel. Hitting wrestlers after the match when they're down. Doesn't matter that's it's just on dark. It's still aew tv.


They're still doing this?! Pretty uncomfortable exploiting the tragedy like this.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> They're still doing this?! Pretty uncomfortable exploiting the tragedy like this.


From Amanda Lee:

“
I’ve loved pro wrestling my entire life. It’s been my world for 19 years now. I still love it more than most things in this world.


I try to ignore the sh*t online, but know I see it. I see the snide comments about Brodie’s involvement. The use of the word exploitation. It’s disheartening.

Our world crumbled.

AEW has helped us pick up the pieces.

It’s easy to be distrustful of any corporation and I’d be lying if I didn’t constantly think the rug was going to get pulled out from under me. It hasn’t. Even when it felt like everything was pulled out from under me, this wasn’t.

They let Brodie feel like he’s a part of something. Notice there’s no storylines involving him. Just him being connected to a huge part of him that’s missing.

What everyone doesn’t see on the other side of social media is a kid who is carrying so much grief yet so much joy. A kid who is excelling in his therapy. A kid who despite the worst few months of his life got 10-A’s and 3-B’s on his report card last week. On days we go to AEW you are all missing him doing his school work from a hotel room because going to AEW is a privilege. Or sitting with Aunty Megha working in math problems.

They also make me feel like I’m a part of something. We make the drive every other show so I can spend time with people who remind me of the best parts of being alive. People like @meghalegalgirl10 & @margaret.stalvey who sit in the crowd next to me and let me vent & cry & laugh & breathe in a world that wants me to be weighed down with grief.

My Instagram isn’t grief p**n. It’s never going to be a place where I want people to come and feel sorry for me. It’s photos of my journey. So come join me. Just know I didn’t die the day my husband did, I’m very much alive and full of fight. I’m not made of glass. I’m a diamond and like a wise friend shared with me, ‘hard times put the shine in the diamond’.”


----------



## Boxingfan (Jan 14, 2021)

Now he’s doing commentary again this is a joke


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

JasmineAEW said:


> From Amanda Lee:
> 
> “
> I’ve loved pro wrestling my entire life. It’s been my world for 19 years now. I still love it more than most things in this world.
> ...


Oh, well if his mother is all for it then have him on TV every dynamite from now until the end of time or AEW goes defunct. 

I'm sure her pushing to keep exploiting her son has nothing to do with money or her social media presence. Because there's no way he could grieve with the AEW roster without being on television.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

JasmineAEW said:


> From Amanda Lee:
> 
> “
> I’ve loved pro wrestling my entire life. It’s been my world for 19 years now. I still love it more than most things in this world.
> ...


None of this means people should want to see him on TV lol. This idea that "well he's grieving and the only way he can cope is by being on TV and you should be fine with that." Is absolutely silly, take his ass to the back and let him run around.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

That doesn't change a thing, @JasmineAEW . Putting this grieving child in the public eye like this is wrong. Tony should know that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I dont mind him being at ringside as a fan and even getting coached and helped with backstage..that's fine..but, there is NO fucking need to put him on TV weekly or as often as AEW has. It just looks more silly than what damage they've already presented on national tv.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Oh, well if his mother is all for it then have him on TV every dynamite from now until the end of time or AEW goes defunct.
> 
> I'm sure her pushing to *keep exploiting her son has nothing to do with money or her social media presence.* Because there's no way he could grieve with the AEW roster without being on television.


Shut the fuck up dumbass.....

Seriously what a scum.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Shut the fuck up dumbass.....
> 
> Seriously what a scum.


@Firefromthegods


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

Seriously. Grown men crying about a kid being on TV. Damn. People grow up. I watch every week, with my 13 year old. If you can’t get over it for the 30 seconds the kid is on tv, then the kid and the programming is not the problem.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

AEW are simply trying to help out the Huber family by letting Brodie spend time with people that were close to his father and letting him come out with the Dark Order and Tay during their matches. That's the bottom line. 

Seriously What a shitty and pathetic thing to complain about.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

the kid does look awkward as hell out there with no shirt and that freakin gimp mask.. he doesnt bother me that much though... its actually kinda funny


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> Shut the fuck up dumbass.....
> 
> Seriously what a scum.


Get a grip of yourself and look up "Munchausen syndrome" it's basically a mental problem where the parent will make up illnesses (physical or mental) with their children solely for their own sympathy and attention. Sometimes they will even purposely get (or keep) the kid sick through physical or mental abuse.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah, well.. I still don´t want to see him, hear him, or in any other way have him involved. It´s a business, not make-a-wish.
He might be happy when he´s in AEW, but he could also be miserable.. We don´t know.. His mother could even be in the dark about how he really feels.. Kids emotions can be a tricky thing to read and understand -That´s why there´s so many child psychologists.

But the bad examples of parents pushing their children into something where the outcome is sad are plenty. Why take the chance?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I dont mind him being at ringside as a fan and even getting coached and helped with backstage..that's fine..but, there is NO fucking need to put him on TV weekly or as often as AEW has. It just looks more silly than what damage they've already presented on national tv.


No, no don't you understand he can only grieve if he can be on TV and YouTube as a valet.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, I hope Negative-1 makes more appearances and even does commentary on occasion just to trigger the complainers. Imagine bitching about a non-speaking appearance that lasted all of one minute.


On Dark no less lmao


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

.christopher. said:


> That doesn't change a thing, @JasmineAEW . Putting this grieving child in the public eye like this is wrong. Tony should know that.


Right, like you care about the boy.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Yeah, well.. I still don´t want to see him, hear him, or in any other way have him involved. It´s a business, not make-a-wish.
> He might be happy when he´s in AEW, but he could also be miserable.. We don´t know.. His mother could even be in the dark about how he really feels.. Kids emotions can be a tricky thing to read and understand -That´s why there´s so many child psychologists.
> 
> But the bad examples of parents pushing their children into something where the outcome is sad are plenty. Why take the chance?


You don’t have to see him. Just don’t watch.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

JasmineAEW said:


> You don’t have to see him. Just don’t watch.


The old "Don´t like, don´t watch" reply.. I thought we were past that - looking at the ratings last week, they need all the viewers they can get


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

JasmineAEW said:


> At this point, I hope Negative-1 makes more appearances and even does commentary on occasion just to trigger the complainers. Imagine bitching about a non-speaking appearance that lasted all of one minute.


AEWs motto should be this post at this point.

“Having shitty wrestling to own Cornette!”


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

The bottom line is that AEW is doing its best to help a grieving child get through a terrible tragedy. The boy is having fun. His mother is appreciative of the support. And the wrestlers have adopted Brodie as one of their own.

You don’t get to dictate whether Brodie gets to be on TV or not. It’s not up to you, nor is it your business. If you are that bothered by a child being on AEW programming, again, just don’t watch.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> The old "Don´t like, don´t watch" reply.. I thought we were past that - looking at the ratings last week, they need all the viewers they can get


No, they really don’t need you.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> No, they really don’t need you.


Cut that out. No need to be hostile


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I hold the same point I did last time this came up.

I was only bothered when they actually promoted any segments he's in, and I haven't noticed them doing that at all from what I've seen. As long as the mother is fine with it and he seems to clearly be enjoying it, I guess I don't really mind in the long run.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cut that out. No need to be hostile


It´s the sort of aggressive replies we get when someone runs out of valid, reasonable arguments.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

It obviously means a lot to the kid. I don't see it as exploitation, just because he's lost his father he doesn't have to be in a state of perpetual mourning living a life of maudlin misery. This is his father's former workplace and a very real connection to his father's memory. 

People giving TK and AEW shit over this really need to give their heads a wobble.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

yeahright2 said:


> It´s the sort of aggressive replies we get when someone runs out of valid, reasonable arguments.


Well that and people get sensitive about children. But stilling he appears on screen he should be subject to both praise and criticism


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Well that and people get sensitive about children. But stilling he appears on screen he should be subject to both praise and criticism


Plus it should be very clear that people criticizing the angle are not attacking the kid personally. Too many people are trying to tie in an emotional argument that anyone critical about any of this are just trying to hurt a grieving family. It is a false narrative and trying to use the kid's real life situation as a shield towards criticism of the show is underhanded.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> Plus it should be very clear that people criticizing the angle are not attacking the kid personally. Too many people are trying to tie in an emotional argument that anyone critical about any of this are just trying to hurt a grieving family. It is a false narrative and trying to use the kid's real life situation as a shield towards criticism of the show is underhanded.


That's a rather one eyed take. 

I see some wanting to keep the kid off camera with the disingenious reason it's in his best interests - that's a false narrative. These people don't know the human dynamic of the situation at all, they just want to bash AEW, like they do in 90%+ of all their posts.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> That's a rather one eyed take.
> 
> I see some wanting to keep the kid off camera with the disingenious reason it's in his best interests - that's a false narrative. These people don't know the human dynamic of the situation at all, they just want to bash AEW, like they do in 90%+ of all their posts.


Fair enough, none of us really know what the best interests of the kid are. But even people arguing for that reason are not attacking the kid personally. There are plenty of legit reasons to criticize this decision/angle though.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> Cut that out. No need to be hostile


I’m not being hostile. I’m being real. If anyone can’t stand watching AEW or any other promotion, they should simply stop watching and spare real fans all the whining. Somehow, I think wrestling will survive.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m not being hostile. I’m being real. If anyone can’t stand watching AEW or any other promotion, they should simply stop watching and spare real fans all the whining. Somehow, I think wrestling will survive.


Fandom does not work like that


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not a fan of -1 'leading the troops' kind of thing, but other than that I don't see any issue with it. The DO + AEW really cares for the kid and this is clearly helping him a lot, it isn't like he's ruining the show or storylines, he's just there.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AEW haters crying about -1 being "exploited" never ceases to be hilarious. Yeah, sure, I think I'm gonna believe some neckbeard internet trolls over the kid's own mother. On Dark and on Sammy's vlog he looks like he's having a lot of fun hanging out with the guys, especially during such a difficult time in his life, and online trolls are acting like AEW kidnapped him and are forcing him to perform against his will. Props to AEW and the guys for giving the kid an opportunity to do what he very clearly loves.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Crap. I apologize to anyone who felt personally insulted by my remarks. I got angry. My bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> On Dark no less lmao





AthleticGirth said:


> It obviously means a lot to the kid. I don't see it as exploitation, just because he's lost his father he doesn't have to be in a state of perpetual mourning living a life of maudlin misery. This is his father's former workplace and a very real connection to his father's memory.
> 
> People giving TK and AEW shit over this really need to give their heads a wobble.





Lorromire said:


> I'm not a fan of -1 'leading the troops' kind of thing, but other than that I don't see any issue with it. The DO + AEW really cares for the kid and this is clearly helping him a lot, it isn't like he's ruining the show or storylines, he's just there.


Could y'all stop acting like him having a dead dad means he means he needs to be on TV? That's the thing none of the "let him have it" crowd are acknowledging. His dad dying sucks, doesn't make him TV/YouTube worthy.



Punkhead said:


> AEW haters crying about -1 being "exploited" never ceases to be hilarious. Yeah, sure, I think I'm gonna believe some neckbeard internet trolls over the kid's own mother. On Dark and on Sammy's vlog he looks like he's having a lot of fun hanging out with the guys, especially during such a difficult time in his life, and online trolls are acting like AEW kidnapped him and are forcing him to perform against his will. Props to AEW and the guys for giving the kid an opportunity to do what he very clearly loves.


I don't give a fuck if he's being exploited or not, he's not an interesting character and shouldn't be on TV. "My dad died, so humor me" is not a character worthy of TV. Keep him in the fucking back.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> The bottom line is that AEW is doing its best to help a grieving child get through a terrible tragedy. The boy is having fun. His mother is appreciative of the support. And the wrestlers have adopted Brodie as one of their own.
> 
> You don’t get to dictate whether Brodie gets to be on TV or not. It’s not up to you, nor is it your business. If you are that bothered by a child being on AEW programming, again, just don’t watch.


That's the best way of explaining it..


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

I understand they're trying to help this kid out etc. But he's annoying as hell. Not just him but the majority of kids are annoying.. Sorry. 

He's far too animated, bouncing around, theatrical and the way he counts the pin. It's annoying. I feel bad about it because of the situation but it's how I feel. 
Why would anyone allow him to do commentary. Who thought this was a good idea. It's time for him to just stay off camera.


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

Yea agreed, super sad the way his dad died but I don't want to see him on AEW every week XD


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Could y'all stop acting like him having a dead dad means he means he needs to be on TV? That's the thing none of the "let him have it" crowd are acknowledging. His dad dying sucks, doesn't make him TV/YouTube worthy.


Could you stop acting like I ever said that he 'needs to be on TV' or that he's even 'worthy'? Not having an issue with it =/= it's perfectly acceptable or even warranted.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Could y'all stop acting like him having a dead dad means he means he needs to be on TV? That's the thing none of the "let him have it" crowd are acknowledging. His dad dying sucks, doesn't make him TV/YouTube worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a fuck if he's being exploited or not, he's not an interesting character and shouldn't be on TV. "My dad died, so humor me" is not a character worthy of TV. Keep him in the fucking back.


I didnt mention anything about his dad lol,personally I find him entertaining in his limited roles they give him.Doesn't bother me one bit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Plus it should be very clear that people criticizing the angle are not attacking the kid personally.


This. It's the lack of benefit of putting him on TV that outweighs the pros.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> It is always "It was fine" or "it was just a few minutes" or "people will not remember that long term." How about NOT doing stupid stuff in the first place?


*I'm so glad the thread brought me back to this specific post from a month ago. Now Brodie Jr. Is on every week and they're still making excuses, proving you and @RapShepard right all along.*


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

Why not just make the kid world champion? I mean if the whole point is to make him feel better why not put the belt on him?
of course even his defenders dont want to see that happen. The same way some of us dont want to see him jumping up and down like an idiot every week. Get him off tv.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is starting to feel like having a KFC and a Popeye's across a highway from one another and you have the employees of both just shouting across the highway every day. Literally feels like this is starting to happen in every thread now in this section.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm so glad the thread brought me back to this specific post from a month ago. Now Brodie Jr. Is on every week and they're still making excuses, proving you and @RapShepard right all along.*


Like I said earlier in the thread, a lot of folk don't know how to deal with death lol. People know it's ridiculous, but they don't want to say that because dead dad


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> This is starting to feel like having a KFC and a Popeye's across a highway from one another and you have the employees of both just shouting across the highway every day. Literally feels like this is starting to happen in every thread now in this section.


True, and everyone knows Popeye's is infinitely better.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

Is he STILL appearing? I much not watch enough AEW to notice. I did see a few weeks ago on some AEW show he walked the Dark Order to the stage then left which I didn't have a problem with. If he's doing anymore than yes this needs to end. What is the end result here? Will somebody get heat by kidnapping/attacking him? If not I've got zero idea what the point of him being on TV is. 

Zero problem with him hanging around the workers but I don't know why some of you have said "omg his dad died let him be on TV".


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> True, and everyone knows Popeye's is infinitely better.


Shocking I've never had it.  One did open up by me recently, might grab that chicken sandwich people were getting into fights over some time ago.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Like I said earlier in the thread, a lot of folk don't know how to deal with death lol. People know it's ridiculous, but they don't want to say that because dead dad


*It's a combination of dead dad and the "AEW can do no wrong" mentality.*



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Shocking I've never had it.  One did open up by me recently, might grab that chicken sandwich people were getting into fights over some time ago.


*Make sure it's spicy or don't bother. The sauce makes the sandwich.*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's a combination of dead dad and the "AEW can do no wrong" mentality.
> 
> 
> Make sure it's spicy or don't bother. The sauce makes the sandwich.*


I try not to go there lol

But the sauce being spicy and not the actual filet is so damn annoying lol


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Man, I'm hungry after reading the last few comments 🤤 frank's hot sauce is my vice (for anyone this side of the atlantic)


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Shocking I've never had it.  One did open up by me recently, might grab that chicken sandwich people were getting into fights over some time ago.


Your life is about to change.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's a combination of dead dad and the "AEW can do no wrong" mentality.
> 
> 
> Make sure it's spicy or don't bother. The sauce makes the sandwich.*





Two Sheds said:


> Your life is about to change.


Y'all are hyping this up already for me haha. 

I'll make sure to use spicy sauce though.


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Is he STILL appearing? I much not watch enough AEW to notice. I did see a few weeks ago on some AEW show he walked the Dark Order to the stage then left which I didn't have a problem with. If he's doing anymore than yes this needs to end. What is the end result here? Will somebody get heat by kidnapping/attacking him? If not I've got zero idea what the point of him being on TV is.
> 
> Zero problem with him hanging around the workers but I don't know why some of you have said "omg his dad died let him be on TV".


He’s not on TV right now. The latest gripe is because he was on the YouTube show. For all of 2 minutes in the background. People griping because the kid was in the background of a Tay Conti match for all of 2 minutes out of a two hour internet show.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Your life is about to change.





The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Y'all are hyping this up already for me haha.
> 
> I'll make sure to use spicy sauce though.


I've been veggie the last few months - this is torture 😭


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I try not to go there lol


*It's funny to me that blind loyalty to AEW is a touchier subject for you than death 😂*




> But the sauce being spicy and not the actual filet is so damn annoying lol


*I prefer the sauce because my local Popeye's always gives me extra when they recognize my voice, lol.*



Pentagon Senior said:


> Man, I'm hungry after reading the last few comments 🤤 frank's hot sauce is my vice (for anyone this side of the atlantic)


*I put over the Popeye's Spicy Chicken Sandwich as much as I put over Itoh if that helps your decision 😛.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> Y'all are hyping this up already for me haha.
> 
> I'll make sure to use spicy sauce though.


The sandwich is awesome, but their chicken is just all around awesome. Great biscuits too. Makes KFC look like cow pies.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I've been veggie the last few months - this is torture 😭


I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I put over the Popeye's Spicy Chicken Sandwich as much as I put over Itoh if that helps your decision 😛.*


[/QUOTE]

Not really
1. I'm currently vegetarian
2. I live in the UK and never seen a Popeye's

Tough times! I'm genuinely looking through my local delivery options as we speak though thanks to this thread 😅



Two Sheds said:


> I am so sorry for your loss


It's tough but someone has to look out for humanity/nature 😆


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's tough but someone has to look out for humanity/nature 😆


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Pentagon Senior said:


> It's tough but someone has to look out for humanity/nature 😆


I respect that, I'm trying to cut out some meat based meals for the same reason. (my master's I'm doing is legit Environmental Science) 

BTW, I completely derailed this thread. I love it XD


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> View attachment 98769


Don't pretend that's not the typical US attitude regardless of my vegetarianism "I'll eat three"



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I respect that, I'm trying to cut out some meat based meals for the same reason. (my master's I'm doing is legit Environmental Science)
> 
> BTW, I completely derailed this thread. I love it XD


Cheers dude. It's for various reasons tbh - environmental, health and karma! Can definitely recommend though - finding it manageable until I stumble accross a thread on WF about chicken sandwiches! 

What was this thread about again? 🤣


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Don't pretend that's not the typical US attitude regardless of my vegetarianism "I'll eat three"


At least here, I think people just hate preachy vegetarians/vegans who proselytize it like a religion. The old joke is:

"How do you know someone is vegetarian/vegan?"
"Don't worry, they'll tell you."


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> At least here, I think people just hate preachy vegetarians/vegans who proselytize it like a religion. The old joke is:
> 
> "How do you know someone is vegetarian/vegan?"
> "Don't worry, they'll tell you."


Yeah it's the same here, it's a fair shout, each to their own and all that. It's usually the vegans (or as I call them weirdos) who get most preachy though lol


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Yeah it's the same here, it's a fair shout, each to their own and all that. It's usually the vegans (or as I call them weirdos) who get most preachy though lol


The more extreme the ideology, the more extreme the proselytizing


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Heres brodies wife on the subject .....


*I’ve loved pro wrestling my entire life. It’s been my world for 19 years now. I still love it more than most things in this world.
I try to ignore the s–t online, but know I see it. I see the snide comments about Brodie’s involvement. The use of the word exploitation. It’s disheartening.
Our world crumbled.
AEW has helped us pick up the pieces.
It’s easy to be distrustful of any corporation and I’d be lying if I didn’t constantly think the rug was going to get pulled out from under me. It hasn’t. Even when it felt like everything was pulled out from under me, this wasn’t.
They let Brodie feel like he’s a part of something. Notice there’s no storylines involving him. Just him being connected to a huge part of him that’s missing.
What everyone doesn’t see on the other side of social media is a kid who is carrying so much grief yet so much joy. A kid who is excelling in his therapy. A kid who despite the worst few months of his life got 10-A’s and 3-B’s on his report card last week. On days we go to AEW you are all missing him doing his school work from a hotel room because going to AEW is a privilege. Or sitting with Aunty Megha working in math problems.
They also make me feel like I’m a part of something. We make the drive every other show so I can spend time with people who remind me of the best parts of being alive. People like @meghalegalgirl10 & @margaret.stalvey who sit in the crowd next to me and let me vent & cry & laugh & breathe in a world that wants me to be weighed down with grief.
My Instagram isn’t grief porn. It’s never going to be a place where I want people to come and feel sorry for me. It’s photos of my journey. So come join me. Just know I didn’t die the day my husband did, I’m very much alive and full of fight. I’m not made of glass. I’m a diamond and like a wise friend shared with me, ‘hard times put the shine in the diamond’”*
Huber also shared a photo of Lee Jr. with Tay Conti, writing:
*“This pic means so much to me. Brodie is doing [Brazilian jiujitsu] and he doesn’t even know that he inspires me so much. I love this one!!
@tayconti_ got me all in my feelings tonight
I’ll never be able to properly express my gratitude to the people at AEW”*


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Tweener said:


> He’s not on TV right now. The latest gripe is because he was on the YouTube show. For all of 2 minutes in the background. People griping because the kid was in the background of a Tay Conti match for all of 2 minutes out of a two hour internet show.



hes a shirtless 8 year old in a gimp mask like im allowed to not be entertained by that


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

stew mack said:


> hes a shirtless 8 year old in a gimp mask like im allowed to not be entertained by that


Nobody is forcing you to watch. If you can't handle the 2mins of TV time for his enjoyment then don't watch. 👋


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Adapting said:


> Nobody is forcing you to watch. If you can't handle the 2mins of TV time for his enjoyment then don't watch. 👋



look i dont got a problem with him, but you gotta admit its kinda freakin awkward watching a match and this young shirtless kids in the background with a gimp mask on


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It's funny to me that blind loyalty to AEW is a touchier subject for you than death *


Well the over praising dead people and weird toe stepping around it is a real life annoyance of mine lol. Overly praising things I dislike in AEW is more a fun debate.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

stew mack said:


> look i dont got a problem with him, but you gotta admit its kinda freakin awkward watching a match and this young shirtless kids in the background with a gimp mask on


A shirtless kid is an issue but shirtless men aren't? Familiarize him with the business and he can keep the wrestling tradition for his father when he's older. He isn't on TV that much, let him have fun.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Adapting said:


> A shirtless kid is an issue but shirtless men aren't? Familiarize him with the business and he can keep the wrestling tradition for his father when he's older. He isn't on TV that much, let him have fun.


He can familiarize himself with the wrestling business when he´s old enough to begin actual wrestling training... Familiarize.. Like he´s going to wrestle Cody next week.. Jeez.

And keeping the wrestling tradition? No. Sorry, but no. There is no "wrestling tradition" in the Huber family. Jonathan Huber was a pro wrestler, but that´s it. He was no Cody Rhodes who has a family tradition because of his father, or Randy Orton because of "Cowboy" Bob Orton.
I´m not saying there can´t ever be a family tradition, just that there´s no tradition yet.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> He can familiarize himself with the wrestling business when he´s old enough to begin actual wrestling training... Familiarize.. Like he´s going to wrestle Cody next week.. Jeez.
> 
> And keeping the wrestling tradition? No. Sorry, but no. There is no "wrestling tradition" in the Huber family. Jonathan Huber was a pro wrestler, but that´s it. He was no Cody Rhodes who has a family tradition because of his father, or Randy Orton because of "Cowboy" Bob Orton.
> I´m not saying there can´t ever be a family tradition, just that there´s no tradition yet.


Nobody says he's wrestling anyone, you will survive if he's on your screen for 5 mins of the show. Let him have his time and be more involved, it'll take his mind off the passing of his dad.

And yes of age he continue the legacy his father would have established as one of the AEW greats if he was still around. Saying he wouldn't have been an AEW great is just wrong, so don't even try. Heartless people, crazy man.

Plus it's not worth crying over, it won't change. Even though my guess is he'll fizz out over time or when the group disbands.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> Nobody says he's wrestling anyone, you will survive if he's on your screen for 5 mins of the show. *Let him have his time and be more involved, it'll take his mind off the passing of his dad.*
> 
> And yes of age he continue the legacy his father would have established as one of the AEW greats if he was still around. Saying he wouldn't have been an AEW great is just wrong, so don't even try. Heartless people, crazy man.
> 
> Plus it's not worth crying over, it won't change. Even though my guess is he'll fizz out over time or when the group disbands.


His mind can't be took off his dad in the back? Like is he going to be unable to function if he can't get in front of cameras?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> His mind can't be took off his dad in the back? Like is he going to be unable to function if he can't get in front of cameras?


He'll be able to function fine, but the fact that he's distracted being more involved helps his emotions. I'm glad out of everything I stated that was the one thing you nitpicked.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

The kid is growing as a background performer, and as a member of the Dark Order. His only real 'gimmick' is that he is 'fearless' and tries to attack actual men like he's going to beat them up. He gets held back by the Dark Order and its hilarious. His comic timing aint actually bad!! He seems to get it, and doesnt really hurt the show IMO. 

He's absolutely going to grow up to be an AEW wrestler. No doubt about it. The next Miz maybe! 

Lets see how big he grows too. His dad was a giant, but unless hes a very late bloomer, he looks like he'l be regular sized. Quite like seeing the kid every few weeks pop up randomly. In a few years when he actually goes through puberty he's gonna be hitting the screen once a month or so and we'l be wowwing at how much he's grown!

I was against his use at first but its been done right and the kid potentially has a great future.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Adapting said:


> He'll be able to function fine, but the fact that he's distracted being more involved helps his emotions. I'm glad out of everything I stated that was the one thing you nitpicked.


It's not a nitpick it's the central problem with -1 existing on TV lol, the rest of your post is irrelevant for me as I don't care about future legacy. Him mourning doesn't make him an interesting addition to the show especially when he brings nothing of value, it's a forced sympathy and it's ridiculous. It's one thing to have him out there for the tribute. It's another for him to still be showing up, he's a charity case at this point.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> His mind can't be took off his dad in the back? Like is he going to be unable to function if he can't get in front of cameras?


Its healthy to have something to replace something you loved and lost. Whether thats a career, lost loved one or pet or just an unhealthy hobby like smoking. Its easier to cope if you have something else enjoyable to do.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's not a nitpick it's the central problem with -1 existing on TV lol, the rest of your post is irrelevant for me as I don't care about future legacy. Him mourning doesn't make him an interesting addition to the show especially when he brings nothing of value, it's a forced sympathy and it's ridiculous.* It's one thing to have him out there for the tribute. It's another for him to still be showing up, he's a charity case at this point.*


I feel like he's earned his little 'spot'. He gets into it and he's more invested than some of the older talents. Id rather see a skinny 10 year old going for a monster heel dragged away than Chuckie T being a fat pussy some more. (Although Il reverse that if Chuck n OC lose the next match and Chuck has to become Charles the Butler for life!!! It suits him.)


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> It's not a nitpick it's the central problem with -1 existing on TV lol, the rest of your post is irrelevant for me as I don't care about future legacy. Him mourning doesn't make him an interesting addition to the show especially when he brings nothing of value, it's a forced sympathy and it's ridiculous. It's one thing to have him out there for the tribute. It's another for him to still be showing up, he's a charity case at this point.


Heartless, that's all I see from this post. Hopefully he's on TV more.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Genuinely like seeing him regardless of the reasons why now. He's living most little fan boys dreams and thats gotta be connecting with a lot of the younger audience!


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

Adapting said:


> Heartless, that's all I see from this post. Hopefully he's on TV more.


Dont think its heartless, he just doesnt enjoy the kid on tv, which is a fair enough opinion I think. Hes wrong to say 'him mourning doesn't make him an interesting addition to the show' tho, as they only did it once on the tribute show when it was very appropriate. The rest has been him leading the charge for the Dark Order in various ways. Generally he's been enjoyable AF!


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

Arm Drag! said:


> Dont think its heartless, he just doesnt enjoy the kid on tv, which is a fair enough opinion I think. Hes wrong to say 'him mourning doesn't make him an interesting addition to the show' tho, as they only did it once on the tribute show when it was very appropriate. The rest has been him leading the charge for the Dark Order in various ways. Generally he's been enjoyable AF!


Nah, the dude is heartless I've read all the posts in the thread earlier. Yea, he's entitled to his opinion but like I said 5 mins isn't gonna hurt. If they don't like it then don't watch. Booking isn't gonna change because it doesn't favor him.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I can't watch any segment he's in.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arm Drag! said:


> Its healthy to have something to replace something you loved and lost. Whether thats a career, lost loved one or pet or just an unhealthy hobby like smoking. Its easier to cope if you have something else enjoyable to do.


All that reads great, still why are we pretending this is the only enjoyable thing he can do?



Arm Drag! said:


> I feel like he's earned his little 'spot'. He gets into it and he's more invested than some of the older talents. Id rather see a skinny 10 year old going for a monster heel dragged away than Chuckie T being a fat pussy some more. (Although Il reverse that if Chuck n OC lose the next match and Chuck has to become Charles the Butler for life!!! It suits him.)


I hear you, but I don't believe you. In the sense of if his dad was alive I don't think you or any of the people thumbs uping his appearances would be singing the same tune. Which is ultimately why I'm heavily annoyed with it. If his dad was still around I don't think folk would be saying 

"Yeah I think it's awesome how his kid is on Dynamite and Darks flopping about, getting into it with wrestlers, and hopping on commentary". 



Adapting said:


> Heartless, that's all I see from this post. Hopefully he's on TV more.


I mean if you want something of little to no value on your screen, root for it. I'm rooting for him to join the catering crew.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I hear you, but I don't believe you. In the sense of if his dad was alive I don't think you or any of the people thumbs uping his appearances would be singing the same tune. Which is ultimately why I'm heavily annoyed with it. If his dad was still around I don't think folk would be saying
> 
> "Yeah I think it's awesome how his kid is on Dynamite and Darks flopping about, getting into it with wrestlers, and hopping on commentary".


But it's precisely the fact that his dad died that makes it more compelling, it's an emotional investment for the viewer, which is what makes wrestling good at times. I was against it originally and I'm still only 50/50 but I think there is something there - blurred lines between kayfabe/reality always helps to add emotion to a storyline. And Arm Drag's point about young fans is also interesting. 

There's an argument around exploitation that needs to be considered but it generally doesn't feel that way to me, from his mother's comments and seeing how the staff have looked after him. 

So yeh I'm 50/50 and I'd rather it only happens occasionally, mostly on Dark. But I can see how it's compelling viewing for some whilst it's clearly divisive for others.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Adapting said:


> Nobody says he's wrestling anyone, you will survive if he's on your screen for 5 mins of the show. Let him have his time and be more involved, it'll take his mind off the passing of his dad.
> 
> And yes of age he continue the legacy his father would have established as one of the AEW greats if he was still around. Saying he wouldn't have been an AEW great is just wrong, so don't even try. Heartless people, crazy man.
> 
> Plus it's not worth crying over, it won't change. Even though my guess is he'll fizz out over time or when the group disbands.


Nope. There´s no reason to let him take his time and be involved to take the mind of his fathers passing. You think that´s how it works in every other profession in the world? Someone´s dad dies while working for Walmart, and suddenly the kid is getting invited by the Walton family "Here kid, come on in and be a part of the direction, it´ll help you take the mind of your father"
Simply not the way things work in the real world.

So now it´s a legacy.. Yes, I can buy that, but calling it a tradition is plain wrong. And where the hell did I say he wouldn´t have been an AEW great? I never did. 
But I´m not sanctifying him either, just because he passed away too early, like some people tend to do.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

As soon as they go back on the road hes not gonna be there every week. In the meantime let the kid enjoy having a good time while dealing with the grief of losing his dad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> But it's precisely the fact that his dad died that makes it more compelling, it's an emotional investment for the viewer, which is what makes wrestling good at times. I was against it originally and I'm still only 50/50 but I think there is something there - blurred lines between kayfabe/reality always helps to add emotion to a storyline. And Arm Drag's point about young fans is also interesting.
> 
> There's an argument around exploitation that needs to be considered but it generally doesn't feel that way to me, from his mother's comments and seeing how the staff have looked after him.
> 
> So yeh I'm 50/50 and I'd rather it only happens occasionally, mostly on Dark. But I can see how it's compelling viewing for some whilst it's clearly divisive for others.


The exploitation angle isn't my aim as then I'd be calling them basically monsters, and I don't think they're monsters lol. 

Normally I like to see both sides or can see both sides even though I have a stance. But this I just don't see the other side. 

I just don't get how you can get emotionally invested in a character that brings nothing to the table. Like at least with say Vickie she became a full fledged character thus she didn't need to rely on "my husband died isn't that sad" for long. But with -1 it's simply a "hey remember Brodie Lee that's his son, look at the precocious little scamp". Does nothing for me. I could probably respect it more if they played it straight, but they don't. 




A PG Attitude said:


> As soon as they go back on the road hes not gonna be there every week. *In the meantime let the kid enjoy having a good time while dealing with the grief of losing his dad.*


Why? Can you explain why this should be accepted without pulling the dead dad card?


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> The exploitation angle isn't my aim as then I'd be calling them basically monsters, and I don't think they're monsters lol.
> 
> Normally I like to see both sides or can see both sides even though I have a stance. But this I just don't see the other side.
> 
> I just don't get how you can get emotionally invested in a character that brings nothing to the table. Like at least with say Vickie she became a full fledged character thus she didn't need to rely on "my husband died isn't that sad" for long. But with -1 it's simply a "hey remember Brodie Lee that's his son, look at the precocious little scamp". Does nothing for me. I could probably respect it more if they played it straight, but they don't.


Yeh I can tell you're struggling to see the other pov 😂 I get it though - he's just a kid which is pretty unpalatable under most circumstances. 

I don't think the appeal is in kayfabe at all tbf - it's just a case of some people like the warm fuzzy feeling from knowing the situation and get invested in seeing him playing his part. Some will find the segments funny too, depending on taste. 

But I totally get the other pov here and it is contentious - so I'm not looking to convince anyone. I remain 50/50 until the point I get sick of it.


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

They're in a position now tbf. He came in and had a few bits, but he's basially smashed them out the park and he seems to be enjoying it quite clearly IMO. You just cant deny the kid has a bit of talent and intelligence. He could easily work his way through to some role in the company, where his dad was a popular talent. Thing is they cant just cut him off now he seems to be invested. 

It makes sense to give him monthly cameos and let him show up, see his dads old friends, and pick up what he can from the industry and talent, ready for his future. I feel like kids will relate to him too as he looks skinny and not immediately threatening. Leading a wrestling stable is like a dream at that age if your a wrestling fan. For the 1-2 minutes he gets a month its no longer a big deal IMO.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Arm Drag! said:


> They're in a position now tbf. He came in and had a few bits, but he's basially smashed them out the park and he seems to be enjoying it quite clearly IMO. You just cant deny the kid has a bit of talent and intelligence. He could easily work his way through to some role in the company, where his dad was a popular talent. Thing is they cant just cut him off now he seems to be invested.
> 
> It makes sense to give him monthly cameos and let him show up, see his dads old friends, *and pick up what he can from the industry and talent, ready for his future*. I feel like kids will relate to him too as he looks skinny and not immediately threatening. Leading a wrestling stable is like a dream at that age if your a wrestling fan. For the 1-2 minutes he gets a month its no longer a big deal IMO.


Unless he´s some kind of superkid, he´s not picking up anything yet. He´s 8 years old. And if they booked themselves into a spot where they can´t do the show without giving him a few minutes every now and then because he´ll be sad, then that´s another error on their part. Sorry, but the band aid (this is aimed at AEW, not Brodie Jr) has to come off sooner or later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> His mind can't be took off his dad in the back? Like is he going to be unable to function if he can't get in front of cameras?


*Imagine a kid complaining about meeting The Rock because he wasn't facing the hard camera at 9 pm on Monday Night RAW. That's how silly these arguments sound.*


----------



## Arm Drag! (Jul 21, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Unless he´s some kind of superkid, he´s not picking up anything yet. *He´s 8 years old.* And if they booked themselves into a spot where they *can´t do the show without giving him a few minutes every now and then because he´ll be sad*, then that´s another error on their part. Sorry, but the band aid (this is aimed at AEW, not Brodie Jr) has to come off sooner or later.


Which is why he's got away with it for so long... Its easier for an 8year old to perform without a crowd. I dont think its a big deal giving him a few minutes here and there if he wants it, but lets see if hes comfy around crowds or how it pans out.



BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine a kid complaining about meeting The Rock because he wasn't facing the hard camera at 9 pm on Monday Night RAW. That's how silly these arguments sound.*


Nobody said he wasnt enjoying backstage time, and my point was he can still swing by and learn stuff backstage from people. He doesn't have to be in every show, but he can show up occasionally and make an appearance. Ive been enjoying it lately.

I was against it at first but they've done well so far with an angle that made me uncomfy to begin with. Fair play to em.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Imagine a kid complaining about meeting The Rock because he wasn't facing the hard camera at 9 pm on Monday Night RAW. That's how silly these arguments sound.*


Very ridiculous lol


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A PG Attitude said:


> As soon as they go back on the road hes not gonna be there every week. In the meantime let the kid enjoy having a good time while dealing with the grief of losing his dad.


Exactly why are people so judgemental when it's none of their business? If he wants to do it his mother agrees and Tony Khan and the network don't mind then crack on! It's not like he is allowed in the ring for matches winning titles or is in any danger at all. All these people moaning about his welfare maybe should get their own shit in order before judging on someone else. There is nothing wrong seeing him on dark and sometimes dynamite. In fact it's probably fabulous promotion for kids watching the product. As long as cody and others make sure he keeps his feet on the ground abd does his schooling I can't see an issue. Half these folk moaning would probably have loved to be in his shoes if they were wrestling fans at his age. Have probably forgotten what it's like to be kids.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Ahh. More of the same from the AEW-can-do-no-wrong crowds. They said it was just for the tribute show. They said it was just a few weeks and needing to grieve. Now it’s been 3 months, and the kid is on BTE hanging out withh huh Cody, QT, Sammy, etc at 3 in the morning.

How long til they stop the BS!?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I'm so glad the thread brought me back to this specific post from a month ago. Now Brodie Jr. Is on every week and they're still making excuses, proving you and @RapShepard right all along.*


It’s just a continuation of the Orange Cassidy argument. Him wrestling at all was scoffed at, and they said it wasn’t anything serious. He then wrestled a serious match and gave Pac fits, and they said it wasn’t like he was wrestling Jericho. Then he was wrestling Jericho and beating him.

These goddamn people will bend over backwards to defend any decision this company makes.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s just a continuation of the Orange Cassidy argument. Him wrestling at all was scoffed at, and they said it wasn’t anything serious. He then wrestled a serious match and gave Pac fits, and they said it wasn’t like he was wrestling Jericho. Then he was wrestling Jericho and beating him.
> 
> These goddamn people will bend over backwards to defend any decision this company makes.


They have the goalposts mounted on a flatbed truck to make sure they are ready to move at a moment's notice. Just wait until -1 and Cody's daughter have a talk segment.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

bdon said:


> Ahh. More of the same from the AEW-can-do-no-wrong crowds. They said it was just for the tribute show. They said it was just a few weeks and needing to grieve. Now it’s been 3 months, and the kid is on BTE hanging out withh huh Cody, QT, Sammy, etc at 3 in the morning.
> 
> How long til they stop the BS!?


It's none of your business not sure who you think you are to be passing judgement on people! If you don't like it turn the TV off. At the end of the day your opinion is worthless on the matter anyway. Its up to his mother what he does.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> It’s just a continuation of the Orange Cassidy argument. Him wrestling at all was scoffed at, and they said it wasn’t anything serious. He then wrestled a serious match and gave Pac fits, and they said it wasn’t like he was wrestling Jericho. Then he was wrestling Jericho and beating him.
> 
> These goddamn people will bend over backwards to defend any decision this company makes.


The Cassidy shit was hilarious


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Goddamn Kenny Omega is consistently the best thing on this show. Him sitting over Eddie’s shoulder mocking his pain had me fucking rolling.

Then to throw the “Too Sweet” into Matt Jackson’s forehead in a sign of disrespect? Kenny gone full on psycho. Very impactful moment, and the first step to bringing Page into the fold for the long term story.


----------

